# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Dostojevski nuk ndihej i vetmuar

## Fiori

*PËRMBAJTJA E LËNDËS*

 Parathënie Lindi dhe u rrit mes fatkeqësive e dhimbjeve Dostojevski nuk ndihej i vetmuar Internimi në Siberi. (Shënime nga shtëpia e të vdekurve) Transmetimi i pësimeve të Dostojevskit tek heronjtë e librave të tij Ngjallja shpirtërore e raskolnikovit nëpërmjet dhimbjes Sakrifica e të pafajshmit për shpëtimin e fajtorit në romanin "Idjoti" të Dostojevskit Meditime rreth romanit "Djajtë" Teologjia e dhimbjes tek romani "Vëllezërit Karamazov" Gëzimi nëpërmjet dhimbjes në rastet e Jerondit Zosima dhe e të vëllait të tij Markellit Nga predikimet e jerondit Zosima Era e kalbëzimit Udha e Aljoshës nga Golgothaja në Ngjallje Shpëtimi i Dostojevskit nëpërmjet dhimbjes.(Udha e tij nga pasionet në ngjallje) Epilog

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Përgatiti për botim Andrea Llukani*
*Botim i kishës Orthodhokse autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Tiranë 1999

Botohet me bekimin e Fortlumturisë së Tij, Kryepiskopit +Anastas*

*Parathënie*
Veprën e Dostojevskit këtij shkrimtari të madh rus autori i këtij libri e kishte lexuar prej kohësh, por u thellua në të, kur studionte në Universitetin Kombëtar Kapodistria të Athinës në degën e Teologjisë sociale. Ndiqte me interes të veçantë lek-sionet fakultative në lëndën: "Analiza filozofike dhe teologjike e letërsisë" ku trajtoheshin disa nga kryeveprat e letërsisë botërore, që kishin karakter të krishterë. Ndër to mbresa të veçanta i la libri i pro-fesorit Makraqi: "Dostojevski. Pësimi dhe Liria", botuar në Athinë më 1994.
Nga ky libër ka përgatitur një përzgjedhje temash duke i konkretizuar edhe me pasazhet nga veprat e Dostojevskit të përkthyera në shqip. Pra ishin ato copëza leksionesh, që i dhanë kurajo për të vazhduar punen e për të ardhur deri në librin "Dostojevski nuk ndihej i vetmuar".
Libri bazohet në jetën dhe veprën e Dostojevskit si "Shkrimtari i fatkeqëve". Pikërisht këtu qëndron edhe vlera, sepse tema që trajton mbi dhimbjen dhe pësimin në raportet e tyre me shpëtimin e lirinë, për-bëjnë edhe moton e kohës që po jetojmë.
Në këtë vepër synohet të tregohet dhimbja shpirtërore. Me këtë problem duhet të përballet, veçanërisht njeriu i sotëm me braktisjen e tij nga të tjerët, me shkëputjen nga çdo lloj vlere shpirtërore dhe nga çdo lloj shprese për të ardhmen. Eshtë dësh-përimi, ankthi e pasiguria që jetojmë, të cilat, në mënyrë të ndërgjegjshme ose të pandërgjegjshme, ashtu si pa kuptuar, përbëjnë fatkeqësinë më të madhe, duke na krijuar dhimbjen shpirtërore.
Pra, leximi i librit, ku na përshkruhet fuqia shpëtimtare e dhimbjes, si dhe gëzimi nëpërmjet saj, duke mbajtur lart ikonën e Krishtit, i cili do të na zbulohet nëpërmjet leximit të Ungjillit, do të jetë edhe motoja e jetës sonë.

*Gaqo Bushaka Shkrimtar*

----------


## Fiori

*Lindi dhe u rrit mes fatkeqësive e dhimbjeve*
Gjatë kohës së internimit Dostojevskit i pëlqente të sillte ndër mend vitet e fëmijërisë së tij. Kujtonte atë lagje mizerie të Moskës, ku kishte kalu-ar vitet e fëmijërisë së tij. Në atë lagje ndodheshin varrezat për lypësat, kriminelët dhe personat e pan-johur. Gjithashtu, edhe një azile për fëmijë, si dhe një çmendinë. Në atë lagje të dhimbjeve dhe fatke-qësive ndodhej edhe spitali "Aporon Marinski", aty ku babai i tij Mihail Andreieviç punonte si mjek ushtarak. Pikërisht, aty ku kishte lindur edhe vetë Fjodor Mihailoviç Dostojevski, më 30 tetor 1821. Familja e Mihail Andrejeviçit banonte në një dhomë të errët, të lyer me bojë vaji, të cilën ja kishte dhënë spitali për të strehuar familjen. Në familjen me shtatë fëmijë, Fjodori ishte fëmija i dytë. Në këtë skutë të errët kaloi, pra vitet e fëmijërisë në mizerje. Sa herë që dilte nga shtëpia, në vend që të luante me femijët, trishtohej, duke parë të sëmurët që bënin shëtitje në oborrin e spitalit. Fati i rezervoi shkrim-tarit të madh që në fëmijëri të shijonte fatkeqësinë, e cila e shoqëroi gjatë gjithë jetës.
Ngjarja e parë rrënqethëse në jetën e tij ishte vdekja e nënës Maria Fiondorovna, më 27 shkurt 1837. Gjithë kohën që nëna dergjej në shtrat nga sëmundja, qenë edhe vitet më të hidhura të fëmi-jërisë së tij.
Dy vjet më pas, më 1839 i vranë babanë në fshatin Darovogie. Kjo ishte edhe ngjarja e dytë rënqethëse në jetën e Dostojevskit. Kaq i madh ishte dëshpërimi i tij nga kjo dhimbje, saqë iu çfaq edhe sëmundja e epilepsisë. Kur mësoi për vdekjen e babait ndodhej në Petërburg, ku studionte në Institutin e Inxhinierisë Ushtarake. Mbas studimeve, të cilat i ndoqi me vështirësi të mëdha financiare, filloi punë si skicues po në atë institut, por shumë shpejt u tërhoq nga kjo punë, për t'iu kushtuar letërsisë. Në vitin 1846 boton librin e parë "Njerëz të varfër" (Bednyie lyndi), me të cilin njohu atë pak lavdi e shkëlqim në jetën e tij plot dhimbje e halle. Por, edhe kjo nuk qe e thënë që të vazhdonte gjatë. Në pranverën e vitit 1846 u bashkua me një grupim socialistësh, në rrethin revolucionar të Petrashefskit, në rradhët e të cilit militoi për dy vjet, derisa e kapën dhe më 23 Prill 1849 përfundoi së bashku me shokët në burgun e Petropavloskut. Këtu qëndroi për tetë muaj, derisa në mëngjesin e 22 Dhjetorit 1849 e çuan bashkë me 22 të tjerë në sheshin Seminovski për ta ekzekutuar....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Dostojevski nuk ndihej i vetmuar*
... Në mëngjesin e 22 Dhjetorit 1849 Dostojevskin e çuan për ta ekzekutuar në Sheshin Seminovski, në Pëterburg. Pikërisht në çastin që po i lexonin vendimin gjyqësor, instiktivisht në mend-jen e tij kujtonte gjithë jetën e shkuar. U ekzekutu-an tre të parët. Ai ndodhej në treshen e pasardhëse. I kishin ngelur vetëm pesë minuta. Nga këto pesë minuta llogariti kohën për të përshëndetur shokët, si dhe për të parë për herë të fundit përreth. Dhe kur i mbetën edhe rreth dy minuta kohë, i veçoi që të kuj-tonte për herë të fundit veten, të shkuarën e tij. Por, fatmirësisht në atë çast, ndërsa binin timbanët dhe ai priste të dëgjonte urdhërin "Zjarr", mbërriti një makinë, nga e cila zbriti një oficer me një letër në dorë, në të cilën i falej jeta dhe i ndryshohej lloji i dënimit, nga dënim me vdekje, në katër vjet intern-im në Siberi.
Kështu, pra e kthyen përsëri në kështjellën Petropavlovsk, nga ku e kishin marrë atë mëngjes. Tashmë i mbyllur brenda, pas një sprove të tillë do t'i jepej sërish rasti për të menduar të kaluarën e tij. Tani nuk do të ketë më vetëm disa minuta të vetme, por ditë të tëra.
Pikërisht, atë natë i shkruan vëllait të tij:
"Kur shoh pas të kaluarën dhe mendoj se sa kohë humba me kotësira, e me gabime; se si e humba kohën time, pa ditur si të jetoj, e pa mundur ta çmoj kohën; kur mendoj se mëkatova ndaj vetes sime dhe shpirtit tim, atëherë zemra ime rënkon. Jeta, vëllai im, është një dhuratë, jeta është lumturi. Çdo min-utë duhet të jetë një shekull lumturie. Tani, duke ndërruar mënyrën e jetesës, rilindem në një njeri të ri."
Pikërisht, për njeriun e ri, do të bisedonte me të vëllanë një natë, para se të nisej për në Siberi. Dhe përsëri, që do të gjendej i mbyllur në burgun e Omskit, përpara një jete të re, mendja do t'i kthehej shpesh në të kaluarën. Ai shkruan: "Bekoj fatin që më dërgoi në vetmi, pa të cilën nuk do të mundja të gjykoja veten dhe t'i bëja një analizë kaq të rreptë jetës sime".
E dërguan në Siberi, ku bashkë me dhimbjen shpirtërore të vetmisë, midis vjedhësve e vrasësve, i ngeli të provonte edhe dhimbjen trupore, nga puna e lodhshme, të ftohtit e kufizimet. Brenda një tmerri të vërtetë, ku të dënuarit i lidhnin kurriz më kurriz, që të mos kishin naundësi të shihnin fytyrën e njeri-tjetrit, Dostojevski ndjente vetminë e pafund. Por, megjithëse i ndarë nga shokët, ai nuk ishte krejtë-sisht vetëm. Bashkë me të ishte Perëndia, ishte vetë Krishti, që iu zbuluan nëpërmjet leximit të Ungjillit. Ishte pikërisht ai Ungjill, që qëndroi bashkë me dhimbjen e tij dhe iu bë miku më i mirë. Ashtu siç pohon edhe bashkëshortja e tij: "Fjedor Mihailoviçi nuk u nda asnjë çast nga ky libër i shenjtë, gjatë gjithë kohës që ishte në internim". Me të vërtetë, Ungjilli ishte ngushëllimi i vetëm për të, ku brenda dhimbjes së pafundme e ndihmoi për të gjetur Krishtin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Internimi në Siberi* 
*Shënime nga shtëpia e të vdekurve*
I mbyllur, tashmë në burgun e Omskit, Dostojevski kujtonte udhëtimin nga Petërburgu në Tobolsk e prej aty në Omsk, duke tërhequr zinxhirët e lidhur pas këmbëve. Kujtonte gjithë atë marshim dhe bashkë me të kujtonte edhe gjithë jetën e kalu-ar. Pra, e gjithë jeta e tij kish kaluar si një marshim i tillë mes dhimbjeve e fatkeqësive. Ndërkaq, këtu në Omsk e prisnin sprova edhe më të rënda. Këtu mund të themi se vështirësitë më të mëdha filluan pikër-isht që në çastin që këmba i shkeli në këtë burg. Për sa vuajti aty do të na e përshkruante më vonë në lib-rin "Shënime nga shtëpia e të vdekurve". (Zapiski iz Mertvovo doma).
Skenat që paraqet Dostojevski në këtë libër përshkruhen me një vërtetësi rrënqethëse. Simbas fjalëve të vetë shkrimtarit: Atje qe një ferr i vërtetë, "një banesë e të gjallëve të vdekur", një jetë e njerëzve të vetmuar. Për këtë çuditej edhe vetë Dostojevski.
- Nuk mund të kuptoj - shkruante ai - se si jeto-va aty brenda katër vjet të plota. Ato katër vjet në burg më dukeshin sikur isha varrosur për së gjalli. Dhe është e vërtetë sepse gjatë gjithë kohës që qën-droi në Siberi, i ngjante vetja me një të gjallë të vdekur brenda në "shtëpinë e të vdekurve".
Dikur ishte përhapur fjala tek të dënuarit se shkrimtari kishte vdekur, edhe më pas kur e panë të gjallë i vunë nofkën "kufoma". Më vonë ai do t'i shkruante vëllait të tij: "Kalova katër vjet pas atij muri, pa dalë asnjëherë. Puna ishte e vështirë! Kthehesha nga puna i dërrmuar, e më duhej të duro-ja edhe shiun, baltën e të ftohtin e dimrit. Njëherë mbeta katër orë për të bërë një punë plotësuese: tubacionet kishin ngrirë e termometri tregonte dyzetë gradë nën zero." Por nuk mjaftonte vetëm i ftohti, kufizimet e sëmundja, por duhej të përbal-lonte edhe të rrahurat. Këto të rrahura i përshkruan Dostojevski në një kapitull të veçantë tek "Shënime nga shtëpia e të vdekurve", si një nga torturat më çnjerëzore, që arrinte ndonjëherë deri në njëmijë e pesëqind të goditura me shkopinj, të cilat i shkak-tonin aq dhimbje sa i dukej se kishte marrë zjarr. Ai gjithashtu, vuante edhe nga krizat e epilepsisë, të cilat gjatë viteve të internimit iu acaruan së tepërmi. Por, ndërsa duhej të përballonte gjithë ato dhimbje trupore, atij i duhej të duronte edhe dhimbjen shpirtërore, që ia shkaktonte vetmia.
Me gojën e heroit të tij autobiografik Aleksandër Petroviç Gorjaçnikov, të heroit kryesor të librit "Shënime nga shtëpia e të vdekurve", thekson se: "As edhe një herë nuk ngela vetëm! Këtu nuk bëhet fjalë për vetminë që ndjen dikush kur ngelet me të vërtetë vetëm. Një vetmi e tillë, ndoshta qe e domosdoshme për një njeri shpirtëror siç qe Dostojevski. Jo, vetmia e tij qe e një lloji tjetër. Ishte dhimbja që ndjente të ishte i vetmuar në mesin e të dyqind shokëve të burgosur. Dhe çfarë shokësh, vjed-hës dhe vrasës. Dhe këta shokë të tillë nuk e honepsin dot Dostojevskin. Jo vetëm që e dëbonin nga shoqëria e tyre, por edhe e shanin. Prandaj, për këtë arsye qëndrimi i detyrueshëm brenda mureve, me të tillë njerëz për Dostojevskin ishte "një ferr i vërtetë", brenda të cilit ai ndjente vetminë e pafund. Kaq e madhe ishte vetmia e tij mes këtyre njerëzve, saqë ai vetë na e përshkruan kur flet për Sharikun, qenin që kishin brenda mureve të burgut. Këtë qen ai e konsideronte si mikun më të mirë, në muajin e parë të burgimit. Prandaj çdo mbrëmje, sapo kthehej nga puna nxitonte të vraponte për ta takuar. Atëherë, Shariku - shkruan Dostojevski - kërcente rreth meje, duke lehur gëzueshëm; dhe unë e përqafoja dhe e mbuloja me putbje, e ndjeja diçka të ëmbël, por edhe të dhimbshme. Hidhërim e shtrëngim në zemër. Dhe jam krenar kur mendoj se vetëm një qenie më donte, miku im i vetëm, qeni besnik Sharik. Çfarë e shtynte Dostojevskin që të donte më shumë Sharikun se sa të internuarit? Ishte pikërisht besnikëria dhe përkushtimi i tij, përballë egërsisë të atyre njerëzve. Nuk ka torturë më të madhe që të ndjehesh i vetëm në gjirin e shokëve të tu. Të ndjesh përçmimin dhe braktisjen e tyre. Simbas Kierkegaardit, vetmia është dhimbja më e madhe. Në librin e tij: "Ungjilli i dhimbjes", ai shkru-an: "Dëshpërimi më i thellë dhe dhimbja më e madhe është të ecësh i vetëm në rrugën tënde". Pikërisht një shembull i tillë është edhe rasti i Jovit, historinë e të cilit Dostojevski e kish pëlqyer që kur ishte fëmi-jë. Por Dostojevski, megjithëse ishte si Jovi i vet-muar nga shokët, ai nuk ishte krejtësisht i vetëm. Bashkë me të ishte Perëndia, ishte vetë Krishti, që iu zbuluan nëpërmjet leximit të Ungjillit. Nga ai Ungjill, të cilin ja kishte dhuruar Natalia Fonvizina në Tobolsk, në çastin kur po nisej për në internim. Ai Ungjill qëndroi bashkë me dhimbjen e tij, duke iu bërë shok i pandarë, duke qenë dhe ngushëllimi i vetëm gjatë gjithë viteve të internimit.
Pikërisht nga ai Ungjill ai mësoi për dashurinë kristiane, e cila është dashuri e ndërsjelltë ndërmjet njerëzve. Më vonë ai do t'i shkruante të vëllait: "Këtu në internim munda të gjej njerëz të vërtetë, e me karakter të fortë. Flori brenda në pleh".
Kështu, "kafshët e egra", siç i quante ai të dënuarit, të cilët e dëbonin dhe e fyenin, tashmë i donte më shumë se vëllezërit e tij. Në mënyrë të veçantë ai u miqësua më një të ri që quhej Ali. Këtij të fundit Dostojevski i mësoi shkrim e këndim me ndihmën e Ungjillit (sepse ishte i vetmi libër që lejo-hej brenda mureve të burgut). Pra, pa abetare, por vetëm, duke lexuar ungjillin Aliu brenda disa javëve mësoi të lexonte për bukuri. Njëherë kur po lexonin pjesën Ungjillore "Predikimi në mal", ai e pyeti se çfarë i pëlqente më shumë. Aliu iu përgjigj: - Aty ku thotë: "duaje tjetrin, mos e fyej njeriun, edhe armikun duaje".
Kështu, kur erdhi dita të lirohej, Aliu e përqafoi Dostojevskin me lotë në sy në shenjë mirënjohjeje, duke i thënë: "Bëtë aq shumë për mua, sa as nëna e babai nuk kishin bërë; falë jush e ndjeva veten njeri; Zoti jua shpërbleftë këtë, s'do t'jua harroj kurrë".
Por, për Dostojevskin që do të qëndronte ende në internim edhe mbas lirimit të Aliut, ditët vazhdonin të kalonin ngadalë e me dëshpërim, derisa erdhi radha e tij për t'u liruar. Ditën që do të lirohej e çuan në kovaçanën e burgut për t'i thyer zinzhirët. Ai vetë e përshkruan: "Prangat ranë... I ngrita... I mbajta ca ndër duar, i pashë për të fundit herë. Çudi më dukej që këto kishin qenë të mbërthyera në këm-bët e mija....
Zoti qoftë me ju! Qofshi me shëndet! - Shqiptonin të dënuarit me zë të dridhur, të mekur, e të mallëngjyer, por që shprehte kënaqësi. Ja dhe liria! Jeta e re! Ngjallja e të vdekurve! Ç'minutë e pahar-ruar! Gjatë katër vjetëve qëndrimi në "shtëpinë e të vdekurve" e quante veten të varrosur për së gjalli dhe për aq sa vuajti aty nuk u ankua kurrë.
Atëherë do t'i shkruante vëllait të tij: "Ja vleja për një kryq të tillë".
Pikërisht kryqin e shihte Dostojevski si një mjet shpëtimi. Prandaj kishte një dëshirë të zjarrtë që të rilindej në një jetë të re, të ngjallej në një njeri të ri. Ashtu siç u ngjall me të vërtetë në fund. Ai do t'i shkruante të vëllait një javë pas daljes nga intern-imi: "Ajo që ndodhi gjatë katër vjetëve në shpirtin tim, e në zemrën time, nuk kam për të ta thënë. Do të duhej shumë kohë".
Veçse përqëndrimi i vazhdueshëm në veten time, ku zbulova edhe të vërtetën e hidhur i solli fry-tet e veta. Dhe pikërisht këtë rilindje, këtë Ngjallje, e cila ishte si rrjedhojë e martirizimit, nga sa hoqi në "Shtëpinë e të vdekurve", do ta transmetonte më vonë nëpërmjet heroit të tij Raskolnikovit, në librin "Krim e Ndëshkim".

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Transmetimi i pësimeve të Dostojevskit tek heronjtë e librave të tij*

Me të drejtë mund të themi se të gjitha veprat e Dostojevskit përbëjnë një rrëfim të madh, prandaj dhe kanë karakter autobiografik. Përbëjnë, do të thonim një pohim publik e një rrëfim të vërtetë të shkrimtarit ndaj masës së lexuesve. Për shembull, tek Raskolnikovi, në librin "Krim e Ndëshkim", Dostojevski transmeton ngjalljen e tij shpirtërore; tek heroi i librit "Shënime nga shtëpia e të vdekurve", të Aleksandër Petroviç Gorjaçnikov, ai vendos të gjithë periudhen e jetës së tij në burgun e Omskit në Siberi. Në mënyrë të veçantë, ky libër është autobiografik. Tek heroi i këtij libri, shkrim-tari na paraqet ato vite që kaloi si i gjallë së vdekuri brenda në "Shtëpinë e të vdekurve".
Atë rrëfim që bën babai i Sonjës tek Raskol-nikovi në mejhane, tek libri "Krim e Ndëshkim", si dhe Raskolnikovi tek Sonja në banesën e saj, atë gjë ka bërë edhe Dostojevski. Me gojën e heronjve të tij ai na paraqet botën e vet. Rrëfen tek lexuesit ndryshimet e brendshme, ndeshjen me të keqen, pasionet e ndryshme, pendimin etj. Në këtë drejtim do të thonim se Dostojevski ndryshon nga Nikollai Gogol, i cili e fsheh veten nëpër veprat që ka shkru-ar. Tek Dostojevski paraqiten të gjitha të vërtetat rreth personit të tij, bile edhe në thellësitë e imtësitë e tyre. Kjo ndodh sepse Dostojevski në veprën e tij, vuri vetveten. Kjo gjë shihet qartë e në mënyrë të theksuar tek libri "Shënime nga shtëpia e të vdekurve", ku ndjekim me të gjitha hollësitë periud-hën më të tmerrshme të jetës së tij.
Ndërsa në veprat e tjera shohim, se edhe aty ku nuk e vendos plotësisht veten, e percjell në një shkallë disi të kufizuar atë që ka të bëjë me jetën e tij, p.sh. një dëshirë të tij ose çastin më vendimtar të jetës, ashtu siç qe dëshira për një jetë të re dhe ring-jallje shpirtërore, duke përmendur këtu rastin e Raskolnikovit. Ose vuajtjen nga sëmundja e epilep-sisë, të cilën e transmeton tek Princi Mishkin, në lib-rin "Idioti". Gjithashtu mund të përmendim edhe pasionin për kumarin, të cilin e paraqet tek heroi i librit "Kumarxhiu" (Igrok).
Në veprat e Dostojevskit duhet theksuar rëndësia që ka përmbajtja dhe ndjenja e vetë shkrimtarit. Një ndjenjë, të cilën e paraqet dukshëm kudo. Dhe kjo shfaqet jo vetëm me zërin e heronjve, por edhe me veprat e tyre. Eshtë pikërisht mënyra që përdor Dostojevski tek heronjtë e tij, si një rregull i gjendjes së tyre shpirtërore, siç janë: mëkati, pendi-mi e më pas shpëtimi.
Duhen përmendur edhe pësimet e ndryshme, si p.sh. varfëria që kaloi në Petërburg, të ftohtit, kufizimet e rrahjet që përballoi gjatë internimit në Siberi, krizat e shpeshta epilepsike etj. etj. Pra, me gjithë këto vuajtje qe e natyrshme që Dostojevski e kaloi gjithë jetën përmes fatkeqësive. Dhe pikërisht këto fatkeqësira ai i transmeton edhe tek heronjtë e tij. Dhe me të vërtetë, të gjithë heronjtë e tij janë fatkeqë. E gjithë vepra e Dostojevskit na paraqet botën e fatkeqëve. Janë pikërisht fatkeqësia dhe dhimbja si dy shoqe të pandara, të cilat mbizotërojnë që nga fillimi e deri në fund tek veprat e Dostojevskit.
Që nga vepra e parë "Njerëz të varfër" (1846), ku personazhet, siç na i paraqet edhe titulli i veprës, jetojnë në skamje e varfëri, e deri tek vepra e tij e fundit "Vëllezërit Karamazov" (1879-1880), ku të tre vëllezërit Dimitri, Ivani dhe Aliosha, si dhe bota për-reth tyre jetojnë brenda fatkeqësive dhe pikërisht, duke përballuar këto fatkeqësi e duke duruar dhim-bjet, arrijnë të gjejnë shpëtimin e tyre.
Një nga heronjtë më të rëndësishëm të Dostojevskit është edhe Raskolnikovi tek libri "Krim e Ndëshkim". Eshtë ndoshta edhe heroi më tragjik në të gjithë veprën e shkrimtarit të famshëm. Historia e tij është historia e një njeriu, i cili duke vrarë një tjetër, vret njëkohësisht edhe veten (shpirtërisht), e për t'u ringjallur përfundimisht, nëpërmjet pendimit për krimin e kryer. Tek ky hero, Dostojevski vuri dëshirën për t'u ringjallur nga vua-jtjet e dhimbjet që kaloi në "Shtëpinë e të vdekurve". Vetë heroi i librit, mbas krimit që kreu u detyrua të kalonte në atë "Shtëpi" në Siberi, ku kishte kaluar edhe vetë shkrimtari. Nga vitet që kaloi Dostojevski në "Shtëpinë e të vdekurve", duke pasur kontakt me njerëzit e atjeshëm, bëri që, pothuajse në të gjitha veprat të preki temën e krimit. Pra, mund të themi se internimi në Siberi e ngacmoi thellë dhe ndikoi shumë në të gjithë veprën e Dostojevskit, e në mënyrë të vecantë tek libri "Krim e Ndëshkim".

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Ngjallja shpirtërore e Raskolnikovit nëpërmjet dhimbjes*

Libri i Dostojevskit "Krim e ndëshkim" u botua në vitin 1866, katër vjet mbas librit "Shënime nga shtëpia e të vdekurve". Idea kryesore e këtij libri na jepet pikërisht në Epilog, ku bën fjalë për pendimin e Raskolnikovit. I mbyllur në një burg të Siberisë, duke vuajtur dënimin, krimineli Raskolnikov ndërgjegjësohet për fajin dhe qan për humbjen e tij.
Por, pasi pendohet ai e rigjen veten dhe rilin-det në një jetë të re. Pra, vuajtja dhe dënimit e dhim-bja bëhen për heroin shkak për ndërgjegjësimin e tij. Një gjë e ngjashme kishte ndodhur edhe në vetë shkrimtarin, gjatë internimit në Omsk të Siberisë, të njohur tashmë nga ne, në librin "Shënime nga shtëpia e të vdekurve".
I. M. Varaut, duke bërë krahasimin e Raskolnikovit tek "Krim e ndëshkim" me Dostojevskin tek "Shënime nga shtëpia e të vdekurve", thekson: "Ashtu si Dostojevski, edhe Raskolnikovi u përgatitën për Ngjalljen prej së vdekurësh".
Ossip Lourie, duke folur për librin "Krim e Ndëshkim" të Dostojevskit, thotë: "Se bukuria shpirtërore dhe mesazhi që na përcjell ky libër, ka shumë ngjashmëri me librin "Ringjallja" të Tolstoit. Si në librin e Tolstoit, ashtu edhe në atë të Dostojevskit kemi një ngjallje shpirtërore, e cila kry-het me të njëjtën mënyrë.
Me anën e Ungjillit që i jep heroit të Tolstoit, princit Dimitri Nehljnutof, një misionar anglez. Gjithashtu, me Ungjillin që i jep Sonja Raskolnikovit tek libri i Dostojevskit. Pra, që të dy librat përfundo-jnë me të njëjtat fjalë, përsa i përket ngjalljes së heronjve të tyre.
Duhet të theksojmë këtu, se Ungjillin që i dhuroi Fonvizina Dostojevskit në Tobolsk, tashmë në librin "Krim e Ndëshkim" e merr heroi kryesor i lib-rit nga duart e Sonjës. Dhe Roskolnikovi i lutet që t'i lexojë pjesën Ungjillore të "Ngjaljes së Llazarit."
Ajo ja lexon, duke theksuar në fund fjalët e Krishtit: "Unë jam Ngjallja dhe Jeta." Pra, brenda Krishtit është vetë Ngjallja, ishte pikërisht Ai që ngjalli Llazarin, e me këtë mënyrë, duke e pranuar Krishtin bëhet edhe Ngjallja e Raskolnikovit. Për këtë Dostojevski jo pa qëllim i rikujton lexuesit në fundin e librit: "Raskolnikovi nën jastëk kishte Ungjillin. Ishte Ungjilli i Sonjës nga i cili kishte lex-uar ngjarjen e "Ngjalljes së Llazarit". Ashtu si Llazari edhe heroi i librit, Raskolnikovi, janë të vdekur dhe duhet të ringjallen. I gjithë libri është historia e ngjalljes së një shpirti. Raskolnikovi duke vrarë plakën fajdexheshë Aliona Ivanovën, vrau në të vërtetë veten e tij.Ja vlen të përmendim këtu fjalët, me të cilat i drejtohet Sonjës, duke i rrëfyer për krimin: "Po pse, mos e vrava Plakaruqen unë? Unë veten time vrava... E vrava një herë e përgjith-monë..." Dhe me të vërtetë, me krimin që bëri Raskolnikovi vrau veten e tij. Ai u shkëput e u veçua nga njerëzit.
Vetë emri Raskolnikov vjen nga fjala ruse Raskol, që do të thotë përçarje, skizëm. Me të njejtën fjalë quhen edhe skizmatikët e Rusisë "Raskolniki" (Skizmatikë). Në mënyrë të veçantë për Raskolnikovin heroin e Dostojevskit, përçarja ndod-hi brenda vetes, me pasojë që të shkëputet nga njerëzit më të dashur, nga nëna dhe motra. Gjithashtu edhe nga e gjithë shoqëria.
Në këtë vepër Dostojevski e përdor me kuptim të dyfishtë fjalën krim, që në rusisht (prestuplenije) do të thotë (shkelje), d.m.th. ai që kryen një krim "e shkel cakun" njerëzor dhe kristian.
Prandaj edhe Sonja kur dëgjoi rrëfimin e tmerrshëm të krimit, i tha: "Pa ngrihu! Shko që tani, dil e qëndro në udhëkryq, përkulu e puth tokën, që e njollose dhe e përlyeve asisoj, pastaj përulju botës mbarë në të katër anët e saj, shqipto me zë të lartë që ta dëgjojnë të gjithë: -Unë e vrava! Atëherë, Zoti do të dhurojë përsëri jetën!".
Perëndia do t'i rijepte jetën kur Raskolnikovi do të paqësohej me botën, ndaj të cilës kishte mëkatuar, duke marrë jetë njeriu. Dhe jo vetëm që u paqësua me botën, por edhe me tokën, të cilën e kishte njollo-sur, duke derdhur gjak njeriu mbi të. Prandaj edhe Perëndia, siç i thotë Sonja, do t'ia japë përsëri frymën e jetës, kur Raskolnikovi të puthi tokën.
Dhe ai e përqafon tokën, duke e larë atë me lotë, e njëkohësisht, duke larë edhe shpirtin e trupin e tij. Vetëm kështu, kur Raskolnikovi paqësohet me tokën, do të ketë mundësi të rilindë, e të ringjallet në një jetë të re, ashtu siç ringjallet edhe kokrra e gru-rit e rënë në tokë (Joani 12,24).
Këtë paqësim të njeriut me tokën do ta shohim në shumë vepra të Dostojevskit. Dashuria për tokën dhe besimi në të janë me të vërtetë virtyte me një rëndësi kristiane, sepse Krishtërimi është feja që thekson trupëzimin. Dheu i tokës është esenca e trupit të njeriut që mori Fjala e Perëndisë gjatë mishërirnit. "Dhe Fjala u bë mish" (Joani 1,14).
Për këtë edhe Sonja i thotë Raskolnikovit: "Puthe tokën që e njollose!" Siç e shohim, bashkimi me tokën, nga e cila do të mundi njeriu të rimarrë jetën, mbështetet në mësimdhënien e Shkrimit të Shenjtë, mbi Parajsën, ku e gjithë krijesa duhet të vuajë së bashku me njerëzit si pasojë e mëkatit të trashëguar nga protoplastët, por edhe nga të pasard-hësve të tyre, të cilët vazhdojnë edhe sot me krimet e tyre të përditshme ta njollosin tokën. Për këtë shkak edhe toka hakmerret, shpeshherë me egërsinë e saj, deri tek tërmetet, siç ndodhi në kryqëzimin e Isuit: "Atëherë, toka u lëkund dhe shkëmbinjtë u plasën" (Mattheu 27,51). Dhe kjo ndodhi si pasojë e krimit më të tmershëm që bënë atëherë njerëzit, duke kryqëzuar Krishtin. Prandaj nuk është aspak e çuditshme që heronjtë e Dostojevskit përpiqen të paqësohen me tokën, si për të shpaguar atë të keqe që i bënë, e për dhimbjen që i shkaktuan.
Për këtë arsye ata gjunjëzohen, ashtu siç u gjunjëzua edhe Raskolnikovi. Veçse, Raskolnikovi nuk u gjunjëzua vetëm mbi tokë, por edhe në këmbët e Sonjës, që edhe ajo vuan. Për këtë, ai i thotë: "Nuk u gjunjëzova përpara teje. U gjunjëzova përpara dbimbjeve njerëzore." Pra, këtu duhet thënë, se Sonja shndërrohet në një 11 oj ure ndërmjet shpirtit të këputur të Raskolnikovit dhe botës. Sonja na paraqitet kështu si simbol i botës, si simbol i tokës. Sonja simbolizon tokën e të parëve, Rusinë, të cilën duhet ta përqafojë Raskolnikovi me përulësi, duke u ringjallur në një njeri të ri.
Pikërisht në këtë tokë Ruse, e cila përfaqëson tokën e gjithë botës dhe që simbolizohet nga Sonja mëkatare, do të gjunjëzohet Raskolnikovi duke, ven-dosur që të ngrejë kryqin e tij të martirizimit. Një kryq prej dru qiparisi që ja dhuroi Sonja, që simboli-zonte vendimin e dorëzimit në polici, shkuarjen më pas në Siberi, për të vuajtur dënimin. Ja si e për-shkruan autori: "Sonja nxori e heshtur kryqet, njërin prej dru qiparisi e tjetrin prej bakri, bëri kryqin, ia bëri edhe atij dhe ja vari në qafë atë prej dru qiparisi. Bëj kryqin! Qoftë edhe një herë lutju Zotit! - iu përgjërua me zë të dridhur Sonja". Vetë Raskolnikovi kthehet kështu në simbolin e një dhim-bje të madhe. Prandaj nuk ka rrugë tjetër, veçse të ngrejë kryqin e tij, të vuajë, duke e shpaguar krimin me dhimbje. Ai bën pikërisht atë gjë që ja pati thënë Sonja, atëherë kur i rrëfeu për krimin: "Duhet të vuash, që të shpëtosh." "Dil në udhëkryq, përulju njerëzve, puthe tokën se edhe para saj je në mëkat, pastaj thuaj me zë të lartë: Jam vrasës"!
Dhe Raskolnikovi kështu bëri. Doli në sheshin e Senës "Ashtu siç ishte, u lëshua në tokë...Ra në gjunjë në mes të sheshit, u përkul deri në tokë, e puthi me ngazëllim dhe përkushtim, ndonëse ishte e përbaltur. Pastaj u çua dhe përsëri u përkul..."
Por, mrekullia e kthimit të tij do të ndodhte më pas, pasi u dorëzua në polici dhe gjatë vuajtjes së dënimit në Siberi. Aty, ku shpirti do të ngrysej në burgun e errët, në botën e brendshme të pendimit.
Kështu duke vuajtur dënimin, shpirti i tij do të ringjallej. Nuk duhet lënë pa përmendur edhe sean-ca e gjyqit, e cila ishte mjaft rënqethëse. Pyetjes se ç'e kishte shtyrë për ta bërë këtë vrasje, ai i ishte përgjigjur se qe gjëndja e mjerë, në të cilën jetonte, varferia e skamja, dëshira për të hedhur hapat e para të sigurta në udhën e jetës, duke patur të pak-tën tre mijë rubla në xhep, të cilat mendonte se do t'ja gjente plakës fajdexheshë. Krimin e kishte kryer i nisur nga motive të dobëta, i irrituar në kulm nga mospasja dhe mossuksesi.
Pyetjes se: ç'e kishte shtyrë për t'u paraqitur në polici, i qe përgjigjur: - pendimi i thellë.
Këto sugjerime trupit gjykues iu dukën si shumë të trasha... Por, fakti që nuk kishte përfituar nga grabitja, u interpretua si pendim. E dënuan si kriminel me tetë vjet punë të detyruar.
Tashmë, duke vuajtur dënimin në Siberi, ndje-hej disi më i çliruar mbas pohimit të krimit dhe pendimit të thellë. Pikërisht, në këto çaste fillon edhe ngjallja e tij shpirtërore, duke rilindur në një jetë të re, e cila filloi pikërisht në javën e dytë pas Pashkës. Dhe nuk ishte vetëm ai që u ringjall. Bashkë me të u ringjall edhe Sonja. Ishte pikërisht ajo, që i kishte dhuruar Ungjillin dhe e ndoqi pas edhe në Siberi.
Veçse këtu fillon një histori e re, historia e një njeriu që u përtërit shkallë-shkallë dhe u ngjall në një jetë të re, që kaloi nga një botë në tjetrën, ku u ndesh me një realitet të ri, krejt të panjohur më parë. Por, kjo do të përbënte temën e një historie tjetër, kjo e jona këtu mbyllet."
Me këto fjalë e përfundon Dostojevski librin e tij. Dhe, megjithëse premton se do të shkruajë një libër të dytë, në të cilin do të na rrëfente për ngjall-jen shpirtërore të Raskalnikovit, këtë ai nuk e bëri kurrë. Por shkroi një libër tjetër të madh, që mban titullin "Idioti", i cili fillimisht u botua në Informacionet Ruse (Ruski Vestnik) që nga janari i 1868-tës deri më shkurtin e 1869-tës.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Sakrifica e të pafajshmit për shpë-timin e fajtorit në romanin "Idioti" të Dostojevskit*

Në romanin "Krim e Ndëshkim" heroi kryesor Raskolnikovi e gjen shpëtimin nëpërmjet dhimbjes, "duke u ndjerë i çliruar me vuajtjen e dënimit".
Ndërsa në romanin "Idioti", princi Mishkin, i cili është me të vërtetë i lirë na paraqet që në fillim mirësinë e tij. Mund të themi se tek "Krim e Ndëshkim" heroi vuan nga shkaku i fajësisë së tij, vuan dënimin për krimin e kryer. Ndërsa përkun-drazi, tek "Idioti", heroi duke qenë krejtësisht i pafa-jshëm mban mbi veten e tij, fajin e të tjerëve, duke arritur deri në vetësakrifikim, për të shpëtuar të tjerët. Pikërisht për këtë gjë, Mishkini është njeriu me karakter ëngjëllor.
Kur Dostojevski sillte nëpërmend dhe skiconte këtë figurë, analizonte të gjitha figurat analoge që kishin krijuar deri në atë kohë shkrimtarët më të mëdhenj të botës. Brenda gjithë figurave të letërsisë së krishterë, më e përkryera ishte ajo e Don Kishotit. Ai e përmend në mënyrë të veçantë kalorësin e Mançës në librin e tij. Madje shton edhe një vjershë të Pushkinit për Don Kishotin, e cila titullohej "I mjeri kalorës". Vjersha përfundon:
Por me t'u kthyer në kështjellë,
Veten e dënoi me ngujim të thellë.
Dhe gjithmonë i vetmuar, gjithnjë heshturan
E mbylli jetën ky mjeran.
Ky kalorës, duke fantazuar një botë krejt të ndryshme nga ajo e epokës së tij nuk është vetëm "kalorësi i mjerë" i Servantesit, por edhe "Kalorësi i besimit". Dhe meqënëse besimi i tij është një besim në të çuditshmen, në fantastiken, Don Kishoti karakterizohet nga një çmenduri e tillë, një çmen-duri me karakter fetar, një çmenduri e veçantë.
Pikërisht këtë besim në fantastiken e çfaq edhe heroi kryesor i librit "Idioti", princi Mishkin.
Ai qëndron i papërlyer në një botë të mbushur me ligësi, ndyrësi e poshtërsi. Princi Mishkin është naiv dhe jashtë mase i sinqertë, i dhimbsen njerëzit që vuajnë dhe është gati të sakrifikojë për ta.
Pikërisht këto karakteristika janë edhe kupti-mi më i thellë i librit, të cilën na e paraqet edhe tit-ulli "Idioti". Pra, këtu mund të themi se kjo "çmen-duri" e heroit kryesor të librit nuk është e pallogjik-shme, por është një çmenduri e mbinatyrshme.
Mishkini është një njeri i pashkollë, i pajisur me një përvojë empirike të jetës, ashtu siç qenë Apostujt të pastër e të papërlyer.
E çuditshmja në besimin e Mishkinit nuk ka të bëjë vetëm me përshtypjen që të krijon si "Idiot", por edhe me sëmundjen e tij, d.m.th. pasojat e krizave epileptike. Vetë ai tregon për fenomenin që i ndodh përpara krizave epileptike.
Në këto çaste, ku sipas (Apokalipsit 10:6) "Afati nuk do të zgjatet më", i krijohet përshtypja sikur sheh një vegim me karakter fetar. Pikërisht nga kjo sëmundje vuante edhe vetë Dostojevski. Veprat e tij tregojnë për një fuqi profetike dhe aftësinë që të hynte deri në thellësitë e shpirtit njerëzor. Patjetër "sëmundja e shenjtë", siç u karakterizua epilepsia, duhej të kishte diçka hyjnore, diçka që e tejkalonte llogjikën njerëzore, diçka të pakonceptueshme dhe të paimagjinueshme. Kjo gjë e karakterizon edhe princin Mishkin. Figura e Mishkinit mbetet një rreze drite, një vegim sado utopik, që e fton njeriun drejt idealesh të larta, drejt virtytit. Bukuria e tij e brendëshme gjendet thellë në mendimin e kundërt me jetën dhe.në kontrast me fuqitë demonike të botës që e rrethojnë. Ai është naiv në çdo kontakt me njerzit, madje edhe kur ndodhet në mes tyre, në atë qytet që banohet nga hajdutë, palaço e pijanecë, bie në sy menjëherë stonimi i tij me realitetin. Pra, bren-da kësaj bote të ndyrë të zhytur në m'ëkat, Mishkini ngjan me një udhëtar kalimtar. Por, veçse për atë botë të degjeneruar nuk nguron të sakrifikojç edhe jetën, sikurse bëri edhe Krishti. Princi Mishkin është vetë Krishti, shkruan Pierre Pascal, në artikullin "Problemi i Krishtit rus". Vetë Dostojevski përdori si prototip të heroit të tij figurën e Krishtit. Heroi i tij është "mishërimi i bukurisë shpirtërore". Eshtë bukuria e shprehur në harmoninë e shpirtit si dhe një forcë morale, e cila buron nga mirësia dhe përulësia.
Sikurse Krishti, torturohet nga pesha e kryqit, kështu edhe princi Mishkin ngre Kryqin e tij të rëndë, kryqin e popullit rus, të cilin përfaqëson. Dhe me pësimin e vetsakrifikimin e tij, kërkon të shpëto-jë të tjerët. Kërkon të shpëtojë Rogozhinin, e Nastasia Filipovnën. Dhe vërtetë, me humbjen e inferioritetin e tij shpëtoi miqtë.	
Prania e tij pasuronte jetët, zgjonte ndërgjegjet për problemet e rëndësishme. Për këtë mund ta kra-hasojmë me tablonë e Hans Holbein: "Zbritja e Krishtit nga Kryqi", kopjen e së cilës e pa Mishkini në shtëpinë e mikut të tij, Rogozhinit. Origjinalin e kësaj tabloje e kishte parë edhe vetë Dostojevski në muzeun e Baselit, në udhëtimin që kishte bërë së bashku me bashkëshorten, menjëherë pas martesës, më 15 Shkurt 1868. Dostojevskit, kaq shumë i bëri përshtypje, saqë bashkëshortja e tij do të shkruante më vonë në kujtimet e saj: "Dostojevski, duke parë atë tablo u ngri krejtësisht. Burri im, - tregonte ajo, - dukej i tjetërsuar. Vetëm, duke lexuar "Idiotin" më pas, mund të përshkruaj atë përshtypje të madhe që i shkaktoi ajo tablo".
Gruaja e tij, duke mos e duruar shumë kohë në pritje, vizitoi sallat e tjera të muzeut. Kur u ktheva pas njëzet minutash - shkruan ajo - ai qëndronte ende aty ku e lashë, në të njejtin vend e palëvizur. Fytyra e mallëngjyer i kishte marrë atë pamjen e frikshme, të cilën e kisha vënë r'e kaq herë në fil'lim-in e krizave epileptike. E nxorra jashtë nga salla dhe e ula në një stol, duke pritur nga çasti në çast që t'i vinte kriza e epilepsisë, por fatmirësisht nuk i erdhi. Dalngadalë filloi të qetësohej dhe para se të dilnim nga muzeu nguli këmbë që të shihte edhe njëherë tablonë.
Pikërisht kjo tablo e "Zbritjes nga Kryqi të shpëtimtarit" e punuar me kaq mjeshtëri nga Hans Holbein është karakteristike edhe në rastin e princit Mishkin në librin "Idioti". Ja si na e përshkruan shkrimtari në libër:
-Dolëm në një sallë të madhe të zbukuruar me tablo, portrete klerikësh dhe peisazhe, ku asgjë s'shquaje dot. Mbi derën që të çonte në një dhomë tjetë'r qëndronte një tablo disi e çuditshme, rreth dy metra e gjatë, por jo më shumë se një çerek metri e lartë. Qe vizatuar shpëtimtari kur po e zbritnin nga Kryqi.
-Po kjo... është kopja e Hans Holbeinit - tha princi pasi e kqyri mirë tablonë. E kam parë jashtë shtetit origjinalin, s'kam për ta haruar kurrë...
Ajo ishte një tablo e mundimeve të mënxymta gjatë gjashtë orëve që ndenji i mbërthyer. Eshtë fytyra e të sapohequrit nga Kryqi. Ajo i ruan ende gjurmët e fytyrës së gjallë, aq shprehëse që ende nuk ka ngrirë, por vazhdon ta shprehi vuajtjen, lemerinë e dhimbjeve të padurueshme të sapo provuara.
-Në këtë tablo fytyra është treguar e dërrmuar nga goditjet, është e enjtur dhe e blanosur, e gjako-sur dhe e mavijosur, sytë duken të shqyer e të çapër-lyer, kokordhokët e dalë shkëlqejnë të ngrirë, të vdekur si xham.
Kur e sheh të lind vetvetiu pyetja: në se e panë të tillë dishepujt, gratë që kishin qenë tek kryqi, të gjithë ata që i besonin dhe e adhuronin, si mund të besonin, duke e parë të katandisur si mos më keq, që ky martir do të ngjallej së vdekuri?
Kështu mund të krijohet tek çdonjëri për-shtypja, vallë a do të mund të ngjallej? Nga kjo anë kufoma e Krishtit në tablonë e Holbein përbën antipodin e ikonës së Kryqit, pa asnjë shpresë për t'u Ngjallur. Por, megjithë pushtetin e vdekjes që donte të vinte Holbein tek "Krishti i vdekur". Kjo vdekje u mund në realitet, sepse "Krishti u Ngjall së vdekur-ish dhe me vdekje, vdekjen shkeli edhe të varrosurve jetën u fali."
Vetë Krishti e kishte thënë, duke parashikuar këtë ngjarje: "Me të vërtetë, me të vërtetë po u them juve: kokrra e grurit e mbjellë në dhe duhet të vdesë, nëqoftë se nuk do që të mbetet e vetme. Por kur vdes jep më shumë frut" (Joani 12:24).
Henri Troyat, në lidhje me këtë thotë: "Ky varg i Ungjillit duket se është konkluzioni mistik i "Idiotit". Në qoftë se do të shohim heroin e Dostojevskit me këtë kuptim, nuk do të kuptojmë "humbjen" e llogjikës së tij në fundin e librit, d.m.th. ecurinë drejt çmendurisë. Nuk do të mund të sqa-ronim absurditetin e humbjes së një të pafajshmi, të princit Mishkin, si diçka të pakonceptueshme dhe të papërshkruar. Të njeriut që besonte në një realitet tjetër, në absurden, që ishte vetëm një gjallesë, e cila ekzistonte vetëm si frymë.
Në rastin e Mishkinit kemi kryqëzimin bashkë me Krishtin, ashtu si edhe zbritjen nga Kryqi bashkë me të. Duke na kujtuar fjalët e Krishtit, të cilat për-bëjnë idenë kryesore jo vetëm tek "Idioti", por edhe për të gjitha veprat e Dostojevskit: "Kush do ta rru-ajë jetën e tij (egoiste), do ta humbasë atë. Kush do ta japë jetën për shkakun tim, do ta rifitojë atë". (Mattheu 10:39).
Në këtë mënyrë duhet të kuptohet edhe humb-ja e Mishkinit, me humbjen e llogjikës së tij. Ashtu siç na e paraqet edhe autori në rreshtat e fundit të librit: "Mishkini nuk kuptonte asgjë nga ç'farë e pyesnin dhe nuk njihte asgjë."
Kështu që edhe vetë Shneider (mjeku i tij) në qoftë se do të vinte tani nga Zvicra dhe të shihte pacientin, do të kujtonte gjendjen, në të cilën gjendej atëherë princi, në vitin e parë të kurimit në Zvicër, do të ngrinte lart duart dhe me dëshpërim do të thonte, siç pati thënë edhe atëherë: "Idiot."
Iku pra, ashtu siç kishte ardhur, duke u rikthy-er në botën e absurditetit, të cilës i përkiste. Kaloi nëpër këtë botë si udhëtar dhe më pas humbi, mbasi dha atë që duhej të jepte. Erdhi dhe iku, ashtu si Krishti, Fjala e Perëndisë, "Dhe Fjala u bë njeri dhe u vendos në mesin tonë". Pasi kishte thënë këtë, Jisui, Zoti u ngjit në qiell dhe u ul në anën e djathtë të Perëndisë" (Marku 16:19).

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Meditime rreth romanit "Djajtë"*

Romani "Djajtë" i shkrimtarit të madh rus Dostojevski, për herë të parë u botua në "Informacionet Ruse" (Ruski Vestnik) në vitet 1871-1872. Heroi kryesor i librit është Nikollai Vsevollodoviç Stavrogini.
Emëri Stavrogin e ka origjinën nga fjala greke "Stavros" që do të thotë "Kryq".
Kryqi, ka kuptim të dyfishtë, përdorej në kohët e hershme si mjet dënimi, ose në kuptimin tjetër si një dru i shenjtë, në të cilin u sakrifikua Krishti. Pra, varet se me cilën nga këto kuptime do ta shohi gjithkush Kryqin.
Për rastin e Stavroginit, dikush mund të men-dojë se përkon më shumë me kuptimin e parë, por mund të korespondojë edhe me kuptimin e dytë.
Stavrogini, na paraqet fillimisht njeriun që pendohet. Kjo duket tek nevoja që ndjen ai për t'u rrëfyer tek kryepiskopi Tihon.
Ai shkon për ta kërkuar në manastir, e me rrë-fimin e tij, dëshiron të ngrejë një kryq. Por, gjithë atë mirësi që zbulon brenda vetes së tij, e humbet për një çast, duke iu nënështruar mendimeve të liga. Si vjen përçarja me Shpirtin e tij. Ai mohon Kryqin që donte të ngrinte, dhe jo vetëm kaq, ai e thyen më dysh kryqin që gjendej mbi tavolinën e Kryepiskopit Tihon. E gjithë sjellja e tij, ndaj Tihonit është nega-tive. Ai nuk dëshiron të bindet e të kuptojë se bëhet fjalë për shpëtimin e tij.
Kështu, kryqi në rastin e Stavroginit, nga një simbol i shpëtimit, kthehet sërish në një mjet dëni-mi, siç qe në fillim kur përdorej për të ndëshkuar keqëbërësit. Kryqi tashmë i thyer në dy pjesë, sim-bolizon copëtimin e shpirtit të Stavroginit. Ishte kryqi që ai e pati rrëmbyer nga tavolina e Tihonit.
Përçarja e shpirtit të Stavroginit përngjan, me përplasjen e dy botëve të ndryshme brenda tij. Nga njera anë, vegimi i tij për shekullin e artë, si simbol i lumturisë mbarënjerëzore që është si qielli pa re nga e keqja dhe dhimbja. Nga ana tjetër, dhunimi i dymbëdhjetë vjeçares Matriosha që përfundon në mbytjen e saj dhe rrjetën e keqe të merimangës që sheh Stavrogin menjëherë pas vegimit.
Në të vërtetë, është egoizmi shkaku që e shpuri drejt atij veprimi. Pikërisht nga egoizmi ai e braktisi Tihonin. E megjithatë, vendimi i tij, për t'u rrëfyer tek Tihoni, tregon gadishmërinë, që të ngrinte një kryq. Por, ai nuk beson në kryqin që do të ngrejë, dhe fuqitë demoniake e detyrojnë ta thyejë kryqin. Një egoizëm i tillë karakterizon edhe Verhoveskin, Kirilovin, Sigaliovin dhe përgjithësisht gjithë ateistët tek libri "Djajtë", të cilët përfundimisht i drejtohen katastrofës.
Përballë këtyre personazheve negativë, qën-dron Maria Timofegievna. Kësaj gruaje, që megjithë fatkeqësinë e saj, ngre mbi supe një kryq. pikërisht Maries, të mbiquajtuës "Çalamanja", do t'i kush-tonte Dostojevski një kapitull të veçantë tek libri "Djajtë". Me gojën e saj, shkrimtari na paraqet mendimet profetike. Këto shprehen qartë, në fjalët që ajo i drejtohet Satofit gjatë kohës që ndodhej në Manastir.
Një herë, duke dalë nga kisha, më pëshpëriti një murgeshë e moshuar, të cilën e mbanin për pro-fete në anët tona: "Moj bijë e Shën Mërisë, ç'bën?"
"O nënë e madhe; - i them, - Shën Mëria është nëna e tokës, mbarësi dhe ngazëllim i madh i vjen njeriut nga kjo. Si pikëllimi, si lotët e derdhur gëzim janë, kur të drejtohen Ty, dhe pasi është lagur nga këta lotë toka, atëherë ua çon njerëzve gëzimin. S'do të ketë më, pas kësaj, brengë e hidhërim. Ja dhe pro-fecia". Më ngjitën në shpirt si me zamkë këto fjalët e saj. Pas kësaj, në lutjet e mia edhe tokën puthja. E puthja dhe qaja.
Fjalët e Jerondisës, që përmend në rrëfimin e saj Maria Timofegievna; Mishërimi i Fjalës, u bë realitet nga e Tërëshenjta. Këtu Hyjlindësja paraqitet si "nëna e jetës" dhe simbolizon tokën mëmë që "na ushqen e na jep jetë".
L. A. Zander thotë: "Maria Timofegievna për-faqëson shpirtin e botës e në mënyrë të veçantë shpirtin e Rusisë. Përfaqëson "Rusinë e shenjtë" e tokën ruse dhe natyrisht edhe kthimin e njeriut në këtë tokë.
Në vitin 1870, kur Dostojevski shkruante romanin "Djajtë", në Rusi qe shfaqur e ashtuquajtu-ra lëvizje popullore (e narodnikikëve) që e marrë nga fjala (narod) që do të thotë popull. Një personazh karakteristik që përfaqson këtë lëvizje ishte edhe Shatovi. Ky i fundit, do të përfaqësojë vetë mendimet e shkrimtarit, sepse edhe ai ishte në një farë mënyre narodnik.
Ngjarjet zhvillohen rreth vrasjes së Shatovit, nga anarkisti Pjotor Verhovenski. Kjo vrasje mbështetet mbi një ngjarje reale, në vrasjen politike të studentit Ivanov nga anarkisti Sergei Necagief. (1847-1882). Pikërisht kjo ngjarje u bë shkak që Dostojevski të shkruajë romanin "Djajtë". Siç na paraqitet në roman, vrasja e Shatovit e ka një domethënie. Ajo simbolizon katastrofën e popullit Rus, prej njerëzve që kishin frymë Europiane. Vrasësi, Pjotor Verhovenski, është i biri i liberalistit Stepan Trofimoviç, i cili duke qenë i ndikuar nga kjo frymë, përpiqet të përçojë idetë e lira në vendin e tij. Mund të themi, se Stepan Trofimoviçi është edhe "ati shpirtëror" i të gjithë "Djajve", që solli nga Europa në Rusi bashkë me djallëzitë e ndryshme dhe idetë e lira e revolucionare.
Atë vend, të katandisur në një gjendje të tillë, e simbolizon Maria Timofegievna, e quajtura "cala-manja". Kjo e fundit, me çalësinë e saj, si dhe me kryqin që mban mbi shpatulla, simbolizon "Rusinë e Shenjtë" e cila vuante nga Djajtë e ndryshëm. Dhe janë pikërisht ata Djaj, të cilët na i paraqet vetë tit-ulli i romanit.
"Djajtë" (Besy) përfaqësojnë tipat e ndryshëm të ateistëve, që na i përshkruan me vërtetësi shkrim-tari, veçanërisht Stavroginin, që është edhe figura kryesore e librit.
Lidhja e Maria Timofegievnës me këtë njeri "Djall" (ishte gruaja e tij) tregon "Demonizmin" në të cilin ndodhej Rusia, në kohën që Dostojevski shkru-ante romanin e tij. Ishte demonizmi nga idetë anarkiste, të depërtuara nga Europa. Në sajë të këtyre ideve, Rusia e asaj kohe, ishte e drejtuar drejt vdek-jes.
Të duket sikur ajo ngjan me të demonizuarin e Ungjillit, nga i cili Dostojevski merr moton e librit. "Porsa Jisui zbriti në tokë, i doli përpara një njeri i cili prej shumë kohe ishte pushtuar nga demonët, nuk vishte rroba, nuk banonte në shtëpi, por ndër varreza. " (Lluka 8, 27).
Sipas Stepan Trofimoviçit, Rusia zotërohej nga "djajtë" dhe nga ligësitë e tyre. Por, mbi këto fryma demonike do të dominojë "Fuqia Hyjnore" e cila do t'i dëbojë të gjithë "djajtë". Këtë e rrëfen Dostojevski me gojën e Stepan Trofinoviçit: "Rusia do të dalë prej varrit e do të rikthehet në jetë".
Ajo do të ndërgjegjësohet dhe ringjallja e saj do të bëhet vetëm atëherë, kur të pendohet e të paqto-het me tokën që e njollosi, në qoftë se vepron si Maria Timofegievna, e cila, sapo dëgjoi profecinë nga Jerondisa, filloi të lutet e të qajë duke bërë metanira e duke puthur tokën. Këtë gjë i rekomandon edhe Shatovi duke i thënë Stavroginit: "Puthe tokën, lage me lotë e kërkoi të falur". Këtë gjë duhet të bëjnë, simbas Dostojevskit, të gjithë "djajtë" e Rusisë, që të shpaguajnë djallëzitë që përçuan në vendin e tyre nga qytetërimi Europian.
Eshtë pikërisht kjo që e bën Stepan Trofimoviçin në fundin e librit, të kërkojë të ndrysho-jë mënyrën e të jetuarit, pas endjeve të shumta.
Në këtë kthim, duket edhe ndjesia e faljes ndaj gjithë njerëzve. "T'ua falim, t'ua falim, të gjitha të gjithëve, njëherë e përgjithmonë.... të shkojmë me shpresën që edhe ne, do të na i falin të gjitha. Se gjithsecili e të gjithë bashkë, jemi fajtorë karshi njeri-tjetrit. Të gjithë jemi fajtorë!...
Vetë Stepan Trofimoviçi, përpara se të vdiste u rrëfye tek prifti, duke pranuar Misterin e Shenjtë.
- Në këtë kohë mëkatarëshësh - foli prifti me gotën e çajit në dorë - besimi ndaj të plotëfuqishmit, është streha e vetme e fisit njerëzor nga prapësitë dhe mënxyrat e jetës. Duhet shijuar amëshimi i për-jetësisë, që e kanë provuar shenjtorët....

* * *
Stepan Trofimoviçit i erdhi zemra në vend, u gjallërua, një buzagaz i lehtë e përdëllimtar ia zbuti e ngazëlleu fytyrën....


* * *
- Miqtë e mi! - foli me zë të fortë. - Mua Zoti ndaj dhe më duhet, ngaqë është e vetmja qënie, të cilën mund ta duash përjetësisht.


* * *
Kështu, me shpirtin krejtësisht të shpërfytyru-ar dhe me bindje të qëndrueshme për jetën e amshuar, fjeti në paqe, pas një jete fatkeqe e të trazuar që kaloi në këtë botë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Teologjia e dhimbjes tek romani "Vëllezërit Karamazov"*

Secila nga veprat e Dostojevskit ka temën e saj të veçantë, por ajo që të bën përshtypje është fakti, se të gjitha ato, pa përjashtim dallohen nga për-shkrimi i temës së dhimbjes. Kështu për shembull, në romanin "Krim e ndëshkim" idea kryesore është mendimi orthodhoks, se "lumtuaria fltohet me dhim-bje". Një ide e tillë ekziston edhe tek libri "Idioti", ku princi Mishkin, ashtu si Krishti mban mbi vete, fajet dhe dhimbjet e të tjerëve. Pra, temën e dhimbjes e gjejmë edhe tek veprat e tjera të Dostojevskit, si tek romani "Djajtë" dhe tek "Adoleshenti". Dhimbja tek këto romane nuk u përket vetëm meshkujve, por edhe heroinave, si psh. Maria Timofejevna tek romani "Djajtë" dhe Sonja Andrejeva tek "Adoleshenti". Nga ky këndvështrim, siç thotë edhe Claude Roy, të gjitha heroinat e Dostojevskit mund të marrin emrin e njera-tjetrës.
Por donim të theksonim se libri, ku dhimbja përshkruhet me një vërtetësi të veçantë dhe përbën idenë kryesore është vepra e fundit e Dostojevskit "Vëllezërit Karamazov". Kjo kryevepër e tij ka karakter fetar dhe filozofik. Ishte pikërisht ky libër që i bëri shumë përshtypje edhe shkencëtarit Einshtain. "Vëllezërit Karamazov" - shkruan ai, është një nga librat ku copëtohen idetë mekanike të botës së brendshme të njeriut dhe të kufinjve ndër-mjet të mirës e të keqes. Dbimbja shfaqet si pasojë e të keqes në botë dhe e ndeshjes së saj shekullore me të mirën. Pikërisht këtë ndeshje e ndjen brenda tij Dimitri Karamazov. Subjekti i veprës thuret rreth vrasjes së babait të Karamazovëve Fjodor Pavloviç, nga djali i birësuar Smerndjakovi. Por, trupi gjykues dënoi për krimin djalin e madh Dimitrin. Ky i fundit, megjithëse ishte krejtësisht i pafajshëm për vrasjen e babait, dëshiron që të ngrejë kryqin për të shplarë veten nga mëkatet e ndryshme të jetës së mëparëshme, sepse ai beson me të vërtetë se dhimb-ja është një mjet për rilindjen e njeriut në një jetë të re, e cila do t'i japi lumturinë përfundimtare, vetë gëzimin. Nga ky këndvështrim, vepra e fundit e Dostojevskit "Vëllezërit Karamazov" është si "Himni i gëzimit" i Shilerit, që përmend vetë Dhimitri. Tek ai, tashmë nuk ekziston një nënshtrim i thjeshtë në dhimbje, por shndërrimi i dhimbjes në gëzim të vërtetë. Një shndërrim që nuk kufizohet vetëm tek Dhimitri, por përhapet edhe tek heronjtë e tjerë të librit. Në të gjithë librin shprehet dukshëm fuqia shpëtimtare e dhimbjes, si edhe gëzimi nëpërmjet dhimbjes. Por le ti shohim në veçanti secilin nga këto karaktere, së bashku me problemet e veçanta të tyre, të cilat i trajton me aq vërtetësi Dostojevski në kryeveprën e tij "Vëllezërit Karamazov" (Bratya Karamazovy).

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Gëzimi nëpërmjet dhimbjes në rastet e Jerondit Zosima dhe e të vëllait të tij Markellit*

Fuqia shpëtimtare e dhimbjes dhe e gëzimit nëpërmjet dhimbjes duket në mënyrë të qartë tek Markelli, vëllai i Jerond Zosimës. Në moshën 17-vjeçare ai u miqësua me një të internuar politik, idetë ateiste të të cilit ndikuan shumë tek djaloshi. Nga këto mësime Markelli arriti deri aty sa të mohonte edhe vetë ekzistencën e Perëndisë. Por papritur, në javën e gjashtë të Kreshmëve të mëdha ai u sëmur rëndë nga turbekulozi.
"Erdhi mjeku, e vizitoi, tërhoqi nënën mënjanë dhe i tha se sëmundja kishte përparuar aq shumë, sa djali nuk e shtynte dot më shumë se në pranverë. Nëna qau dhe zuri t'i lutej të birit, të kreshmonte e të kungohej sa pa rënë në shtrat. Ai u inatos, zuri të shante Kishën mbarë e prapë dhe... Papritur ra në mendime, sepse kuptoi që ishte shumë i sëmurë, prandaj e këshillojnë të kungohet sa mbahet në këmbë."
"Ndryshoi krejt shpirtërisht. Qe një ndryshim vërtet i mahnitshëm! Dadoja plakë i shkonte shpesh në dhomë dhe i thoshte: "Lermë të ndez një qiri në ikonën tënde, pëllumbi im!". Më parë nuk e lejonte, ndërsa tani i përgjigjej: "Ndize e dashur, ndize! Kam qenë bishë më parë! Ndize qiririn, lutu, edhe unë do të lutem bashkë me ty. Vetëm Zotit do ti lutemi". Nëna shkonte në dhomën e saj e qante: -Mama, ja kthente ai, - mos qaj, jeta është Parajsë, ne të gjithë jemi në Parajsë, por s'duam ta dimë, po të donim, që nesër e gjithë bota do të bëhej Parajsë. Dhe pikërisht qe ky ndryshim që e bëri të ndjente gëzimin e pafund, megjithëse çdo ditë vështirësohej edhe gjendja dhe vuante më tepër. Kaq i madh ishte gëzi-mi që i mbushte shpirtin, saqë ai u "kërkonte të falur edhe shërbëtorëve që kujdeseshin për të. Ai u drejto-hej atyre: "të dashurit e mi, të shtrenjtë, përse më shërbeni? E meritoj unë kujdesin tuaj? Po më mëshi-roi Zoti e më lë të gjallë, do t'u shërbej unë juve... ne të gjithë duhet t'i shërbejmë njeri-tjetrit." Ai e ndjente se "çdonjëri është fajtor përpara të gjithëve e për gjithçka". Kjo gjë e shtyri që të kërkonte të falur edhe nga zogjtë që i shihte nga dritarja të fluturonin nëpër kopësht. "Zogj të Zotit, zogj gazmorë, më ndjeni, se edhe ndaj jush kam mëkatuar."
- Të gjitha i kam patur, zogj, pemë, qiell, livadhe, por unë jetova me turp, gjithcka e përdhosa, kurse bukurinë e mirësinë s'desha t'i vërenja."
Dhe kur nëna i bënte vërejtje se shumë mëkate po merrte mbi vete, ai përgjigjej: N.q.s. ju kërkoj të falur është sepse ju dua përpara të tjerëve, por e di se të gjithë do të më falin... Kjo është Parajsa për mua. A nuk jam në Parajsë tani?
Dashuria ndaj gjithçkaje dhe të gjithëve e bënte që ta shihte jetën si një Parajsë të mbidheshme. Dhe kjo lumturi e tillë i vazhdoi deri në çastin që vdiq, në javën e tretë pas Pashkëve. Disa ditë përpara se të vdiste, thirri vëllanë e vogël Zinovin, e zuri nga supet, e pa me përmallim, dhe mbas pak i tha: "Dhe tani shko të luash. Jeto edhe për mua!".

***
Ishte pikërisht ky Zinovi i vogël që rnë vonë, duke hyrë në jetën murgjërore do të merrte emrin Zosima. Shndërrimi dhe vdekja e të vëllait Markellit i bënë kaq përshtypje saqë me kalimin e kohës do të ndikonin në shndërrimin e tij. Zinovi studioi tetë vjet në kursin e kadetëve në Petërburg. Ja se si na tregon ai për jetën e atëhershme: "Edukata e re më fshiu nga kujtesa shumë mbresa të femijërisë. Në vend të tyre mora huqe të reja, u bëra i vrazhdë, gati i egër, i marrë. Kur u graduam oficerë, ishim gati të derdhnim gjakun për nderin e regjimentit, ndërsa për nderin e vërtetë askush nuk donte t'ia dinte."
Zinovi sillej keq me kolegët dhe vartësit e tij. Kështu ndodhi edhe atë mbrëmje. Ishte fundi i qer-shorit të vitit 1826. Në pritje të një dueli me një çifli-gar të pasur, rrugës duke u kthyer për në shtëpi, goditi pa shkak ordinancën e tij Atanasin. E goditi dy herë në fytyrë, saqë e gjakosi.
Më pas vajti të flinte sikur të mos kishte ndod-hur asgjë. U zgjua në të gdhirë, duke dëgjuar jashtë në kopsht zogjtë që këndonin. Atëherë kujtoi vëllanë e tij Markellin, që iu kërkonte të falur zogjve dhe shërbëtorëve. Atë çast sytë ju mbushën me lot dhe vrapoi menjëherë tek dhoma e Atanasit. U gjunjëzua përpara tij dhe iu lut që ta falte. Më pas vajti tek vendi i duelit, duke e lejuar kundërshtarin ta godasë, pa ju përgjigjur goditjeve të tij. I kërkoi të falur, duke marrë vendimin që të leri jetën e botës, duke u bërë murg...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Vëllezërit Karamazov
III** NGA PREDIKIMET E 
JERONDIT ZOSIMEa) Murgu rus dhe vlerat e tij*

Etër e mësues të mi, ç'është murgu? Në ditët tona, në botën e qytetëruar, kjo fjalë përmendet me përbuzje, madje disa e quajnë sharje. Numri i këtyre të fundit rritet çdo ditë. Eshtë e vërtetë, oh, më se e vërtetë, që midis murgjve ka shumë parazitë, servilë, ziliqarë dhe endacakë harbutë. Për këtë kanë shkru-ar shumë njerëz të kulturuar: "Ju, me demek, jeni dembelë, anëtarë të padobishëm të shoqërisë, jetoni me punën e të tjerëve, jeni lypsarë të pacipë!" Por, sa shumë njerëz të mirë e të urtë gjen midis nesh; njerëz të etur për vetmi dhe lutje të zjarrta! Por për këta nuk flet njeri; i lënë në harresë. Sa do të habiteshin ata po t'u thoja, se pikërisht nga këta murgjër të urtë, të etur për lutje, do t'i vijë edhe një herë shpëtimi i tokës ruse! Sepse ata janë gati vetëm për qetësi e paqe, "çdo ditë e orë, çdo muaj e vit". Ata e ruajnë të pastër e të papërlyer figurën e Krishtit, ashtu siç e kanë trashëguar nga etërit, apostujt e martirët dhe, kur të vijë koha, do t'ia kundërvënë atë së vërtetës të lëkundur të kësaj bote.

* * * 
... Bota qesh, tallet me bindjen, kreshmën lut-jen, ndërkohë që vetëm ata mëshirojnë rrugën drejt lirisë së vërtetë murgu heq dorë nga kërkesat e tepërta e të panevojshme, nga dëshirat egoiste, i mposht ato me kokunjërinë dhe, me ndihmën e Zotit, siguron lirinë e shpirtit, gëzimin e shpirtit! Kush mund ta ushqejë mendimin e madhërishëm -pasaniku i vetmuar, apo njeriu i çliruar nga huqet? Murgun e qortojnë për tërheqje në vetmi: "Je hequr mënjanë për të shpëtuar veten brenda mureve të manastirit, e harrove detyrën ndaj njerëzimit!" Por, pa të shohim se kush i shërben më shumë dashurisë vëllazërore midis njerëzve!... Nuk jemi ne të vet-muar, por ata. Nga radhët tona, që në kohë të lashta kanë dalë veprimtarë të shquar; përse nuk paska më të tillë sot? Janë po ata agjërues të heshtur, që do të ngrihen një ditë e do të bëjnë punë të mëdha. Populli vetë do ta shpëtojë Rusinë; dhe manastiri rus ka qenë gjithmonë me popullin. Në mund të quhet pop-ulli i vetmuar, të vetmuar le të jemi dhe ne. Populli beson njëlloj si ne, kurse veprimtari ateist tek ne në Rusi asgjë nuk është në gjendje të bëjë, qoftë edhe i çiltër në zemër, apo me mendje gjeniale. Mbajeni mend këtë. Populli do të ndeshet me ateistin, do ta mposhtë dhe Rusia do të jetë e gjitha besimtare. Ruajeni popullin, ruajeni zemrën e tij të madhe! Mësojeni popullin pa zhurmë, pa bujë. Ky do të jetë dhe heroizmi juaj; populli e ka në zexnër Zotin.

* * *
Zoti do ta shpëtojë Rusinë, sepse njeriu i thjeshtë, edhe po qe i korruptuar, edhe po qe se nuk heq dorë nga mëkati, gjithsesi e di që Zoti e ka mallkuar mëkatin, e di që bën keq kur mëkaton. Populli ende beson tek e vërteta dhe pranon Zotin.

* * *
Rusinë tonë do ta shpëtojë Zoti, siç e ka shpë-tuar disa herë. Shpëtimi do të vijë nga populli, nga besimi dhe bindja e tij. Etër e mësues, ruajeni bes-imin e popullit, krenaria e të cilit më ka lënë pa mend; ai është vërtet krenar, paçka se mban erë të qelbur mëkatesh, paçka se është bërë si lypsar. Ai ka dy shekuj që vuan në skllavëri, por s'e ka ulur kokën. Ai është i lirë, nuk di t'i përbuzë të tjerët, nuk është hakmarrës, nuk është ziliqar. "Aristokrat je ti? I pasur, i zgjuar, i talentuar? ...Bukuri! Zoti të bekoftë! Të nderoj! Por edhe unë jam njeri. Duke të nderuar ty pa u bërë ziliqar, shpreh dinjitetin tim njerëzor!".

* * *
Mirë, e di që pa shërbyes në këtë botë nuk jeto-het, por mundohu t'i bësh ata të lirë, të paktën shpirtërisht. Përse unë nuk mund të jem shërbëtor për shërbëtorin tim, pa cënuar krenarinë time, pa e vënë atë në dyshim? Përse të mos e quaj njeri të afert dhe të ndjej vetëm kënaqësi për këtë? Kjo mund të arrihet lehtë dhe do t'i shërbente vëllazërimit të njerëzve, bashkimit të tyre të afërt, kur njeriu s'do të kërkojë shërbëtorë për vete, nuk do të kthejë në shërbëtorë njerëz si vetja, por do të kërkojë t'i shër-bejë vetë të tjerëve, siç na mëson Ungjilli.

* * *
Djalosh, lutjen mos e haro kurrë. Nëse lutja jote është e çiltër, tek ajo gjithmonë do të vezullojë një ndjenjë e re, e cila bart një mendim të ri, që nuk e ke njohur më parë e që do të të japë zemër. Atëherë do ta kuptosh që lutja është edukim. Mos harro: çdo ditë, sa herë të mundesh, thuaj me vete: "O Zot, mëshiroji ata që të vijnë!" Sepse çdo ditë, çdo orë e minutë janë me mijëra ata që e braktisin jetën mbi tokë dhe shpirtërat e tyre shkojnë tek Zoti. Sa ka në mes tyre që ndahen nga kjo botë të vetmuar, të pan-johur, të brengosur e të vuajtur, askush nuk i mësh-iron, askush nuk i di në rrojnë a vdiqën. Por ja, që nga fundi i botës arrin deri tek Zoti lutja jote në kuj-tim të shpirtit të tyre, paçka se nuk i ke njohur e nuk të kanë njohur përsëgjalli. Sa do të qetësohet shpirti i tyre i trazuar kur të dalë para Zotit e të ndjejë se edhe për të është lutur dikush, se paska mbetur në botën e gjallë një krijesë njerëzore që e do dhe e mëshiron! Dhe Zoti do t'iu shohë mëshirëplotë, sepse kur ti mëshirove një të panjohur, aq më shumë do ta mëshirojë atë Zoti, që është shumë më i dhimbsur se ti. Dhe për hir tënd do t'ia falë mëkatet.
Vëllezër, mos u trembni nga mëkati i njeriut, duajeni tjetrin edhe kur mëkaton, sepse kjo është formë e dashurisë së Zotit, e cila ia kalon disa herë dashurisë tokësore. Duajeni çdo krijesë të Zotit, edhe të tërën , edhe kokrrizën e vetmuar. Duajeni çdo gjethe, çdo rreze dielli. Duajini kafshët, çdo send duajeni. Kur një send e do, mund të kuptosh edhe të fshehtën e Zotit në atë send. Tek e fundit do ta duash tërë botën me dashuri të përbotshme.

* * * 
Po ndeshe në njerëz të ligj e që nuk të dëgjojnë, bjer në gjunjë para tyre dhe kërko ndjesë, sepse edhe ti je fajtor që ata nuk të dëgjojnë. Po nuk bisedove dot me një të zemëruar, mundohu t'i shërbesh në heshtje e kokulur. Kurrë mos e humb shpresën! Po të braktisën e të zbojnë me dhunë, me të mbetur vetëm, përulu deri në tokë, puthe tokën, lage me lotë dhe ajo do të të japë patjetër frytet e lotëve të tu;s'ka gjë në s'të sheh e s'të dëgjon njeri. Beso deri në fund, edhe po mbete i vetëm; ji i gatshëm për të sakrifikuar, lëv-doje Zotin edhe i vetëm! Po u bëtë dy, përqafoni njeri-tjetrin dhe lëvdoni Zotin, sepse edhe vetëm me ju të dy e drejta e tij ngadhnjeu.
Po bëre mëkat dhe pendohesh, shko kërko mundime, pranoi ato dhe duro. Vetëm kështu do të qetësohesh. Kështu vepro edhe për mëkatet e të tjerëve; pranoje veten fajtor, sepse mund t'ia ndrico-jë mendjen keqëbërësit dhe nuk ia ndriçove, qofsh dhe i vetmi i pafaj në botë. Edhe po të jesh munduar t'i ruash nga e keqja dhe s'ke arritur, qëndro i fortë, he mos dysho kurrë në fuqitë e dritës qiellore! Beso, se edhe po nuk i shpëtove dot këtë herë, më vonë do t'i shpëtosh. Edhe po nuk të shpëtuan ata, do të shpëtojnë fëmijët e tyre, sepse drita jote nuk mund të vdesë, edhe pasi të vdesësh vetë. Besimtari vdes, por drita e tij mbetet. Njerëzit shpëtojnë edhe pas vdekjes së shpëtimtarit. Raca njerëzore nuk i pranon profetët, i rreh, i përndjek, i torturon, por i do mar-tirët, i respekton ata që janë torturuar. Mendo gjith-monë që ke punuar për të tërën, për të ardhmen. Kurrë mos kërko shpërblim, sepse edhe kështu të madh shpërblim të kanë taksur në tokë: gëzimin shpirtëror, të cilin e meriton vetëm besimtari. Mos kij frikë as nga aristokratët, as nga të fuqishmit, por qëndro i fortë, i urtë dhe bujar. Të dish masën për çdo gjë, gjej kohën e duhur. Sa herë mbetesh vetëm, lutu! Përulju tokës, puthe atë! Tokën puthe dhe duaje, të gjithë duaji, gjithçka duaje! Lage tokën me lotë gëzimi dhe duaji lotët e tu. Mos u druaj nga lotët e tu. Ato janë dhuratë e Zotit, që nuk i jepet, gjithkujt, por vetëm të përzgjedhurve.

* * *
..Këtu mbarojnë shënimet e Aleksej Fjodoroviç Karamazovit. E përsëris, ato nuk janë të plota. Të dhënat biografike, bie fjala, përfshijnë vetëm rininë e hershme të jerondit. Mendimet dhe predikimet e tij janë trajtuar bashkë si një e tërë, kurse ato mund të jenë shprehur veças e në kohë të ndryshme. Gjithsesi, janë fjalët e fundit të tij para vdekjes dhe mendimet e tij në tërësi. Ai vdiq vërtet papritur. Të pranishmit në atë takim të fundit e dinin që vdekja e tij është e afërt, por nuk menduan që plaku do të mbaronte aq papandehur, madje, kur e panë aq të freskët e fjalëshumë, kujtuan se shëndeti i tij mori për mirë, qoftë edhe për pak kohë. Edhe pesë minu-ta para se të vdiste, siç dëshmuan më vonë me habi, asgjë nuk mund të parashikohej. Jerondi ndjeu një dhimbje therëse në gjoks, u zbeh dhe vuri duart mbi zemër. Të gjithë u ngritën e i vajtën pranë, ndërsa ai, megjithëse vuante shumë, me buzë në gaz, rrëshqiti nga kolltuku në dysheme, ra në gjunjë, mbështeti fytyrën në tokë, hapi duart (siç i pat mësuar) dhe, krejtësisht i qetë e i gëzuar, ia dha shpirtin Zotin. Lajmi për vdekjen e tij u përhap rrufeshëm në të gjithë oshënarinë, deri në manastir. Njerëzit më të afert të të ndjerit dhe kujt i takonte sipas gradës, nisën të përgatisnin kufomën sipas riteve të lashta. Vëllazëria e murgjve u mblodh në katedrale. Siç u tha më vonë, që pa zbardhur mirë, lajmi i vdekjes arriti në qytet. Në mëngjes, gjithandej nuk flitej për tjetër gjë dhe shumë qytetarë morën rrugën e mana-stirit. Por, për këto do të flasim në librin tjetër. Do të përmendim vetëm, se pa u mbushur një ditë nga vdekja e jerondit, ndodhi diçka aq e papritur, aq e çuditshme dhe shqetësuese, sa edhe tani, pas kaq vitesh, mbarë qyteti ruan të gjallë kujtimin për atë ditë aq të trazuar për të gjithë....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*PJESA E TRETE 
LIBRI I SHTATE 
ALIOSHA
ERA E KALBEZIMIT*

Trupin e Zosimës, jerondit të ndjerë, e për-gatitën për varrim sipas të gjitha zakoneve. Dihet që murgjit dhe asketët nuk i lajnë. Në mesharin e madh thuhet: "Kur një murg niset për tek Zoti, caktohet një murg tjetër, i cili e ferkon me ujë të ngrohtë, me një copë sfungjer, i bën kryqin në ballë, në duar, në këmbë e në gjunjë, asgjë më tepër". Të gjitha këto i bëri me të vdekurin vetë atë Paisi. Pastaj e veshi me rrobat e murgut dhe e mbështolli me mantelin e prerë në formë kryqi. Në kokë i vuri një kurorë gjethesh dhe një kryq tetëcepësh, kurse fytyrën ia mbuloi me copë të zezë. Në duar i vunë ikonën e shpëtimtarit. Ashtu e futën në arkivolin e përgatitur qysh më parë. Arkivoli do të qëndronte në qelën gjatë gjithë ditës (në paradhomë, ku i ndjerë priste vëllazërinë dhe të ardhurit nga qyteti). Për gradën që mbante, të ndjerit i takonte t'i lexonin Ungjillin, jo psaltirin. Pas rekuiemit, leximin e nisi Atë Josifi. Atë Paisi, i cili shfaqi dëshirën të lexonte gjatë gjithë ditës dhe natës, bashkë me kujdestarin e oshënarisë, që ende i zënë me punë të tjera, sepse midis murgjve të vëllazërisë dhe të ardhurave të tjerë nga hotelet e manastirit e nga qyteti, nisi të ndihej një shqetësim i pazakontë, një pështjellim "i pahijshëm", i cili sa vinte e rritej më ndjeshëm. Edhe atë Paisi, edhe kujdestari, mundoheshin t'i qetësonin të pranishmit. Tani nga qyteti zunë të vijnë edhe ata që sillnin me vete të sëmurë, kryesisht fëmijë, me shpresë se fuqia shëruese e të ndjerit do të shpërthente pa mënuar. Atëherë u mor vesh se deri në ç'shkallë ishin mësuar tek ne ta quanin jerondin e ndjerë që për së gjalli si shenjt të madh e të padyshimtë. ...

* * * 
... Dita qe me diell. Njerëzia u mblodhën rreth katedrales dhe pranë varreve të oshënarisë, të ngjeshur kryesisht rreth katedrales, por edhe në pjesën tjetër të oborrit. Tek i erdhi rrotull oshë-narisë, Atë Paisi u kujtua për Alioshën, të cilin kish kohë pa e parë, gati që mbrëmë. Papritur e dalloi në cepin më të thellë të oshënarisë, pranë avllisë, të ulur mbi varrin e një murgu të famshëm. Ai kishte mbuluar fytyrën me duar, me shpinë nga të tjerët dhe qante pa zë; i gjithë trupi i dridhej nga dënesat. Atë Paisi i vajti pranë dhe qëndroi një hop mbi të.
-Mjaft, biri im, mjaft, miku im! - i foli me zë të ëmbël. -Ç'bën kështu? Duhet të gëzohesh, jo të qash. Apo nuk e di që kjo është dita e tij më e shënuar? Ku ndodhet ai këtë minutë? Pa kujtohu pak!
Aliosha ktheu nga murgu fytyrën e enjtur nga të qarët, u kthye sërish pa nxjerrë fjalë nga goja dhe mbuloi fytyrën me duar.
Megjithëse... mirë bën... qaj! - i dha zemër Atë Paisi mendueshëm. -Këta lotë t'i ka dërguar vetë Krishti. "Lotët e tu janë prehje e shpirtit, ata do të ta qetësojnë zemrën e trazuar", -shtoi me vete tek largohej nga Aliosha e duke menduar për të me dashuri. U largua aq shpejt se e ndjeu që ishte gati të qante edhe vetë. Ndërkohë orët kalonin, shërbesat dhe rekuiemi për të ndjerin zhvilloheshin nor-malisht. Atë Paisi zuri vendin e atë Josifit pranë arkivolit dhe vazhdoi leximin e Ungjillit....

* * *
... Kur ende pa zbardhur mirë, trupin e jerondit e përgatitën, e futën në arkivol dhe e nxor-rën në paradhomë, dikush pyeti: "mos duhen hapur dritaret?" Pyetja, që u tha kalimthi, mbeti pa përgjigje, pa rënë në sy të të tjerëve, përveç atyre që mendonin se është krejt pa vend të shqetësohesh aq shpejt mos kufoma e një njeriu të tillë nis e kalbet e kutërbon erë të rëndë kalbëzimi, sepse të gjithë pritnin diçka krejt tjetër....

* * *
Por, ç'kishte ndodhur? Nga arkivoli i jerondit zuri të dilte një erë e rëndë kalbëzimi, që ndihej çdo çast më e fortë. Prej kohësh nuk mbahej mend në manastirin tonë një ngashnjim i tillë, aq i neverit-shëm, thjesht i pashembullt, siç ndodh edhe midis murgjve pas një zbulimi të tillë. Vite më vonë, disa murgjër të mençur habiteshin të tmerruar si i çoi aq larg një ngasje aq e vogël.
Në manastir kishin vdekur edhe të tjerë murgjër me jetë të devotshme, jerondi të mirë, edhe nga arkivolet e tyre qe ndier era e kalbëzimit, siç ndodh me çdo të vdekur, por askush nuk pat shpre-hur ndonjë shqetësim të veçantë. Natyrisht kishte patur edhe nga ata që nuk qenë prishur, që nuk kishin dhënë shenja kalbëzimi, çka ruhej me respekt nëpërmjet legjendave, që thuheshin brez pas brezi, duke i bërë edhe më të shenjtë varret e tyre. ...

* * *
... Atë Josifi, bibliotekari i urtë, beniamin i të ndjerit, provoi të kundërshtonte: " nuk ndodh njëlloj. Ka dhe raste të veçanta... Në fenë orthodhokse ruajtja e trupit të besimtarëve të mëd-henj nga dekompozimi është vetëm një mendim... në vendet më orthodhokse, në Athos, bie fjala, erën e kalbëzimit nuk e vlerësojnë shumë... atje si shenjë dhe përlëvdim i të shpëtuarit nuk quhet ruajtja e kufomës e paprishur, por ngjyrat që marrin kockat disa vjet pas varrimit; nëse kockat bëhen dyllë të verdha, kjo do të thotë se Zoti e ka përlëvduar bes-imtarin e ndjerë; po të nxihen, atëherë Zoti nuk ka denjuar të nderojë një rob të tillë; - kështu bëjnë në Athos, ku feja ruhet e pastër dhe e papërlyer që në kohë të lashta... " - përfundoi Atë Josifi. ...


* * * 
... S'dihet si do të përfundonte kjo punë, kur papritur këmbana zuri t'i ftonte të pranishmit në shërbesë. Të gjithë bënë kryqin...

* * *
... Atë Paisi la atë Josifin të lexonte më tej dhe vetë zbriti. ...

* * *
...Në mes të turmës që shtyhej në qelë dalloi Alioshën dhe ndjeu dhimbje në zemër: "Vërtet kaq shumë vlerë ka për mua ky djalë i ri?" - pyeti veten i habitur. Sakaq, Aliosha i kaloi pranë me hap të nxi-tuar, veçse jo për nga kisha. Sytë e tyre u ndeshën. Aliosha uli kokën dhe Atë Paisi e kuptoi ndryshimin që po ndodhte në shpirtin e tij. ...

*  * *
... Do të kthehesh sërish! - mërmëriti Atë Paisi, tek ndiqte me habi e trishtim djaloshin që largo-hej....
... Atë Paisi kish hyrë në gjendjen shpirtërore të Alioshës dhe sigurisht nuk gaboi kur tha se "djali i tij i dashur" do të kthehej. ...

*  * *
... Atë Paisi kish hyrë në gjendjen shpirtërore të Alioshës dhe sigurisht nuk gaboi kur tha se "djali i tij i dashur" do të kthehej...

* * *
... Por turbullimi qe fakt i dukshëm e i mundimshëm, aq sa më vonë Aliosha e quante këtë ditë si njërën nga më të zymtat, më fatalet e jetës së tij. Sikur dikush të pyeste: "Vërtet ky trishtim i vinte sepse trupi i jerondit të tij, në vend që të niste të shëronte, zuri të prishej para kohe?"...

*  * *
...Nuk është fjala këtu për ndonjë mrekulli. Aliosha nuk kishte nevojë për asnjë mrekulli, që të konsolidonte bindjet e veta apo për ndonjë ide të huazuar, e cila do të ngadhnjente mbi një tjetër. Jo, kurrsesi jo! Puna kish të bënte vetëm me një person, me jerondin e tij të dashur, të cilin ai e respektonte aq shumë. Puna është se gjithë dashuria e zemrës së tij të re, dashuria për "të gjithë e gjithçka", qe përqëndruar (ndoshta padrejtësisht) vetëm tek një krijesë, tek jerondi tashmë i ndjerë. Figurën e tij Aliosha kaq kohë e kish patur si ideal të patjetër-sueshëm, prandaj të gjitha forcat djaloshare, fizike dhe shpirtërore, drejt këtij ideali do të synonin. ...

* * * 
... Megjithatë nuk i duhej asnjë mrekulli; ai kishte nevojë vetëm për "drejtësi madhore", e cila, sipas mendjes së tij, qe cënuar dhe ia kishte copëtu-ar zemrën. Prandaj s'qe për t'u habitur që kjo drejtësi, në shpresat e Alioshës dhe nga rrjedha e vetë ngjarjeve, mori pamjen e një mrekullie, që priste ai nga kufoma e udhëheqësit të tij të adhuru-ar. Dhe nuk qe vetëm ai që e priste këtë mrekulli, kishte dhe të tjerë, madje nga ata, para të cilëve Aliosha përulej me respekt, si atë Paisi, bie fjala. Prandaj Aliosha, pa asnjë mëdyshje, i dha ëndrrës së tij po atë formë që i dhanë edhe të tjerët. Kishte kohë që qe mbrujtur ashtu. Një vit në manastir nuk ishte gjë e vogël. Ama tani kërkonte drejtësi, vetëm drejtësi, jo mrekullira!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Udha e Aljoshës nga Golgothaja në Ngjallje*

Shndërimi i dhimbjes në gëzim në jetën e njeri-ut është kthim i vetë njeriut në një jetë të re. Eshtë rilindja, shpëtimi, ngjallja. Kjo ngjallje ekziston edhe në rastin e më të voglit vëlla Karamazov, të Alioshës, i cili ishte murg rrishtar dhe nxënës i jerond Zosimës. Aliosha është heroi kryesor i librit, prandaj edhe kthesa e tij, të cilën shkrimtari e përshkruan aq bukur është dhe çështja më e rëndësishme e gjithë veprës. (Përshkrimi i kësaj ngjarjeje gjendet në kapitullin e katërt "Kana e Galilesë"). Këtu bëhet fjalë jo për një kthim të thje-shtë ose një ndiyshim të zakonshëm, por për një ngjallje të vërtetë në një jetë të re. Sigurisht, duke thënë "e vërtetë" e kuptojmë edhe si ngjallje shpirtërore. Përse, (në qo-ftë se do të ishte trupore), nuk do të shkonte ndofta më mirë, siç do ta priste dikush, duke përmendur je-rond Zosimën, Atin shpirtëror dhe mësuesin e Alio-shës. Këtë njeri, që edhe pse ishte i shenjtë vdiq edhe ai, ashtu si çdo krijesë. Për këtë gjendet tani i shtrirë brenda arkivolit. Ndërkaq, me jerondin e dashur të Alioshës ndodhi krejt e kundërta nga ç'prisnin të ndodhte gjithë ata njerëz, që ishin grumbulluar rreth kufomës së të vdekurit. Ndërsa të gjithë besonin, që kufoma e të vdekurit të bënte shërimet çudibërëse dhe për këtë kishin sjellë një numër të madh të sëmurësh (shumica e të cilëve qenë fëmijë), filloi pa-pritur të dekompozohej, në vend që të lëshonte aro-më, siç ndodh zakonisht me lipsanet e shenjtëve. Ky fakt i skandalizoi të gjithë, e në mënyrë të veçantë Alioshën që për këtë shkak ai e braktisi manastirin.
Pas peripecive në qytet dhe ngasjes së tij në shtëpinë e Grushenkës, u kthye përsëri atë darkë në manastir.
Aliosha shtyu derën e qelisë së jerondit, ku tani ndodhej arkivoli i tij. Në qeli ishte vetëm Atë Paisi që va-zhdonte të lexonte Ungjillin mbi arkivol. Aliosha vaj-ti në cepin tjetër ra në gjunjë dhe filloi të lutej. Bre-nda lutjeve të tij, nuk e hiqte vëmendjen nga ato që lexonte Atë Paisi: "Pas dy ditësh u bë një dasmë në Kana të Galilesë...". Por i rraskapitur nga lodhja e asaj dite dalë-ngadalë filloi të dremiste. U përmend pak më vonë dhe vëmendja e tij u përqëndrua në leximin e Ungjillit.
Ishte pikërisht çasti kur Atë Paisi lexonte për mrekullinë në Kana, për ujin që u bë verë. Aliosha pa papritur që të hapej dhoma përpara tij. Brenda saj gjendeshin shumë njerëz. Të ftuarit në dasëm qenë të ulur rreth një tavoline të madhe me në krye çiftin. Midis tyre gjendej edhe Jerondi, i cili u ngrit nga tryeza dhe i afrohet, duke i folur me zë të qetë:
-Le të dëfrejmë, le të pimë verë të re, verë gëzi-mi të ri. Filloje punën tënde, i dashuri im, i urti imL. E sheh diellin tonë?... E sheh? E sheh?
-Kam frikë ...nuk guxoj të hedh sytë lart...mër-mëriti Aliosha.
-Mos ki fiikë... Ai vërtet të tremb rne madhësh-tinë, me lartësinë e Tij, por është mëshirëplotë... Ai na do, gëzon bashkë me ne, ujin e kthen në verë, që gëzimi i njerëzve të mos rreshtë kurrë, që edhe mysafirë të tjerë të vijnë, Ai i nginj të gjithë... në jetë të jetëve!
Aliosha shpërtheu në lotë përdëllimi, ngriti duart lart, lëshoi një klithmë dhe u zgjua. Pa sërish arkivolin përpara tij dhe atë Paisin që vazhdonte të lexonte Ungjillin.
Aliosha soditi arkivolin, të vdekurin e palëviz-shëm të shtrirë, me ikonën në gjoks dhe kryqin tetë-cepësh në ballë.
Sapo kish dëgjuar zërin e tij që ende i gjëmonte në veshë. Aliosha u çua dhe doli nga qelia. Zbriti me nxitim shkallët dhe u gjend në oborr.
"Shpirti i tij i trazuar kishte etje për liri, për hapësirë. Mbi kokën e tij kupola qiellore shtrihej e paanë, e mbushur me yje të ndritshme. Nga zeniti deri tej në horizont dyzohej Kashta e Kumtrit. Nata e qetë dhe e freskët kish mbuluar tokën. Kullat e bardha dhe kupolat e praruara të katedrales shkël-qenin në sfondin e qiellit të rubintë. Lulet e harli-sura vjeshtake në postatet përreth dremitnin në pri-tje të agimit. Qetësia tokësore qe shkrirë me atë qiel-lore; misteri tokësor qe puqur me atë të yjeve... Alio-sha vështronte lart kur... papritur u shemb përtokë...
As vetë s'e dinte përse donte ta pushtonte me krahë atë tokë, përse deshi ta puthte, ta puthte të tërën, cep më cep, veç vazhdonte ta puthte me zjarr, duke e larë me lot dhe, duke u betuar papushim se do ta dojë në jetë të jetëve.
-"Lage tokën me lot gëzimi dhe duaji lotët e tu! - i kumboi në shpirt."
Që nga çasti që Aliosha në tokë, ndjeu që të kiyhej brenda tij një mrekulli. Ndjeu të rilindë në një jetë të re. Të ngjallej dhe të ngrihej nga toka njeriu i ri. "Ki-shte rënë në tokë i pafuqishëm, por u ngrit si luftëtar i vendosur për të gjithë jetën e mbetur. Me këtë ngja-nte me Anteun e mitologjisë, që sa herë prekte tokën, merrte fuqi të reja për të luftuar kundërshtarët e tij.
Ky kontakt me tokën, përqafimi i tokës, që e vaditi Aliosha me lotët e tij, na kujton Raskolikovin që shkoi e u gjunjëzua në kryqëzimin dhe përqafoi tokën. Maria Timofejievnën që puthte tokën dhe e lagte me lotët e saj çdo herë që lutej dhe bënte metanira. Ashtu si Raskolnikovi, pra edhe Maria, kështu edhe Aliosha me përqafimin e tokës, ndjeu të pajtohej bashkë me të: me gjithë krijesat dhe në mënyrë të veçantë me njerëzit që shkelnin mbi tokë. "Dëshironte t'i falte të gjithë e për gjithçka dhe t'iu kërkonte të falur. Sigurisht jo vetëm për veten e tij, por për të gjithë, për gjithçka e për çdo gjë. Gjithë ata, e bashkë me çdo gjë i mbylli brenda në shpirtin e tij, që nga çasti që u ngjall në një jetë të re.
Ngjallja shpirtërore e Alioshës u bë mbas skan-dalizimit që pati nga dekompozimi i kufomës së të dashurit të tij. Mbas ngjalljes së jerond Zosimës që e pa në ëndrrën e tij. Mbas mrekullisë në Kanë, që e dëgjoi ta lexonte Atë Paisi nga Ungjilli. Priste Aliosha, ashtu si edhe të tjerët, të shihnin ndonjë mrekulli pas vdekjes së jerondit të dashur. Veçse në vend të mrekullisë ndjeu erën e dekompozimit të të vdekurit. Ndërkaq mrekullia u bë përfundimisht.
Mrekullia në Kana, mrekullia e shndërrimit të ujit në verë, që simbolizon "shndërrimin ontologjik nga jeta natyrore, në një lloj jete më të lartë", "Shndërrim nga vdekja në jetë", që do të jetë bashkë me jerondin, bashkë me vetë Krishtin në Mbretërinë e Perëndisë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Shpëtimi i Dostojevskit nëpërmjet dhimbjes (Udha e tij nga pasionet në ngjallje)*

Udha që ndoqi Aliosha tek "Vëllezërit Karamazov", që nga fillimi e deri në fund është udha që përshkroi Krishti, nga pësimet drejt Ngjalljes. Por është edhe udha e vetë Dostojevskit. Ashtu si heroi i tij, edhe ai ndoqi udhën e Krishtit, duke gjetur shpë-tim nëpërmjet dhimbjes...
Siç ju kujtohet, jetëshkrimin e tij e kemi lënë në çastin kur doli nga burgu i Omskit mbas katër vjetëve, i varrosur së gjalli në "Shtëpinë e të vdekurve". Pak më parë kishte kaluar nga kovaçana e burgut, ku i thyen zinzhirët. Me një boçe rrobash hedhur mbi shpinë dhe me Ungjillin në dorë, doli nga porta e madhe e drunjtë e burgut, e cila u mbyll rëndë pas tij. Bashkë me të u mbyllën edhe kujtimet e tmerrshme që kishte hequr në atë burg.
Këtu, pikërisht jashtë portës së drunjtë e patëm lënë rrëfimin tonë. Le ta marrim tani me fantazinë tonë, duke e ndjekur në jetën e re. Sepse siç e dimë, pësimet e Dostojevskit në burg, u bënë shkak që ai të rilindte në një jetë të re. Pra, do të thonim se ndërgjegjësimi nga fajësia, jo për atë faj, për të cilin e kishin dënuar, por për jetën e kaluar mëkatare. Ishte ai ndërgjegjësim që ju krijua që nga çasti që qëndronte përpara skuadrës së pushkatimit, si dhe gjatë gjithë kohës që qëndroi i burgosur. Megjithatë, ai nuk ankohej për dënimin, si dhe për aq sa vuajti në burg. Nuk ankohej kurrë për fatin e tij, për ndëshkimin e rreptë të gjyqit, si dhe për vitet e hum-bura të rinisë. Por, ai jo vetëm që nuk ankohej, por i kishte fshirë nga kujtesa edhe të gjitha padrejtësitë që i kishin bërë. Pra donim të theksonim këtu, se tek Dostojevski ndjenja e hakmarrjes ishte zëvendësuar me ndjenjën e mirënjohjes për fatin e tij, që duke iu dhënë mundësia e internimit ai njohu më mirë njeri-un rus, por njëkohësisht u ndërgjegjësua edhe në veten e tij. Pikërisht, kjo përvojë e ndihmoi të rilindte në një jetë të re.
Ky ndryshim i Dostojevskit erdhi si rrjedhojë e prosolitizmit të tij në Krishtërim. Pra ky ndryshim, që është si rezultat i martirizimit. Dhe duhej pikër-isht ky martirizim, që ai të kuptonte më mirë bashkë me veten edhe dhimbjen e popullit rus. E nëpërmjet kësaj dhimbje të kuptonte më thellë thelbin e Krishtërimit. Dhe për këtë e ndihmoi edhe Ungjilli, i vetmi libër që i lejohej të lexonte gjatë burgimit. Duke lexuar atë libër mundi të kuptonte më thellë frymën e Krishtërimit. Kështu që, dhimbja që kaloi në burg u gërshetua me mësimet e Ungjillit, duke ndikuar tek ai për të rifilluar një jetë të re, pas dal-jes nga burgu. Pra, ky ndryshim bëri që ai të rigjente veten, por pasionet e këqia nga ana tjetër e tundonin drejt çarjes së botës së tij të brendshme shpirtërore.
Dy ishin pasionet, të cilët e torturonin për një kohë të gjatë Dostojevskin: pasioni i erosit dhe pasioni i kumarit.
Dashuria e parë ishte njohja me Maria Dimitrievnën në Semipalatinsk (një qytet i vogël i Siberisë), një vit mbas lirimit nga burgu. Kjo ishte edhe bashkëshortja e tij e parë. Ceremoninë e martesës e bënë më 6 Shkurt 1857 në Kuznec. Martesa e tyre zgjati shtatë vjet, deri në 14 Prill 1864, kur Maria vdiq në Moskë nga turbekulozi. Vitin e fundit kur ajo lëngonte në shtrat, Dostojevski nuk e braktisi për asnjë çast krevatin e dhimbjes. Dhe mbas vdekjes së saj, ai do të shkruante të famshmet: "Mendime përpara lipsanit të Maria Dimitrievnës".
Por, lidhja më me fat për të do ishte ajo me Ana Grigorievnën. Ata u njohën më 4 tetor 1866, kur Ana punonte si stenografe e Dostojevskit, për shkruarjen e librit "Kumarxhiu", të cilin e përfundoi shumë shpejt, më 29 tetor 1866. U martuan më 15 shkurt 1867 dhe me gjithë diferencën në moshë (26 vjet), bashkëjetesa e tyre kaloi në harmoni. Bashkëshortja jo vetëm që e ndihmonte në veprat e tij, por ndikoi tek ai me besimin dhe përkushtimin e saj në vitet e mbetura të jetës. Mund të themi, se Ana ishte "dhu-rata e shenjtë" për shkrimtarin, e cila i dukej si një "krijesë përallore" brenda fatkeqësive pambarim. Ajo ishte me të vërtetë "ëngjëll mbrojtës" i tij. Ishte pikërisht ajo, që ndikoi tek Dostojevski, për të ndër-prerë pasionin e kumarit.
Pasioni i kumarit e torturonte Dostojevskin prej shumë kohësh. Në tavolinën e kumarit, që ishte lojë shumë e përhapur në atë kohë, ashtu siç na e përshkruan aq bukur shkrimtari tek libri i tij "Kumarxhiu". Ai u detyrua që t'i hynte këtij vesi nga mungesa e parave. Gjatë gjithë jetës, Dostojevski kishte gjithnjë nevojë për para. Kështu, për të paguar detyrimet, nevojat ekonomike, si dhe për të larë borxhet, ai detyrohej të luante. Në të vërtetë Dostojevski nuk kishte se ç'farë të humbiste (sepse ishte dhe ngeli gjithnjë i varfër).
Kështu për shembull, gjatë udhëtimit të dytë nëpër Evropë (Gusht-Tetor 1863), mbasi i humbi të gjitha në Baden-Baden, ai i shkruante mikes së tij Konstant: "Këtu në Baden i humba të gjitha në kumar. Humba mbi 3000 franga". Gjithashtu edhe në udhëtimin të tretë në Korrik 1865, duke shkuar për në Eiesbaden, përsëri ai humbi gjithçka, edhe orën e dorës. E njëjta gjë i ndodhi edhe në udhëtimin që bëri së bashku me Ana Grigorievnën pas martesës më 28 korrik 1867 në Baden-Baden. Edhe këtë radhë e humbi të gjithë sasinë e parave. Veçse kësaj radhe, duke mos pasur rugëdalje tjetër, do të shpëtonte, duke marrë vendimin për ta ndërprerë vesin e kumarit.
Dhe ishte pikërisht bashkëshortja, e cila me durimin dhe dashurinë e saj të zjarrtë, e ndihmoi shkrimtarin ta ndërpriste përgjithmonë atë pasion të lig, i cili pati pasoja të tmerrshme në jetën e tij. Dashuria e Ana Grigorievnës dhe mirësia e saj, e ndihmuan Dosojevskin të krijonte bashkimin në veten e tij në botën shpirtërore. Për këtë mund të themi se Dostojevski, duke hequr dorë nga pasionet e këqia mundi të gjente rrugën e shpëtimit. Dostojevski u çlirua nga këto pasione pas pësimeye, dhe me dhimbsurinë që kishte bashkëudhëtarja e tij e cila e shoqëronte kudo. Gjithë jeta e Dostojevskit, karakterizohet nga kufizimet, keqtrajtimet, hidhërimet e vuajtjet nga sëmundja, e epilepsisë. Ishte sëmundja e epilepsisë, e cila iu shfaq që herët, e për ta ndjekur gjatë gjithë jetës së tij të mundimshme. Mjeku J. A. Mayers na thotë, se Dostojevski vuante edhe nga turbekulozi. Gjithashtu, edhe Kryepiskopi i Japonisë shenjtori Nikollai Kasadin, i cili e takoi Dostojevskin tetë muaj përpara se të vdiste, shkruan në kalendarin e tij: "Se nga zëri i ngjirur dhe nga kolla e shpeshtë të jepte përshtypjen se vuante nga turbekulozi." Por, sëmundja e vërtetë nga e cila ndërroi jetë shkrimtari i madh ishte ajo e zemrës.
Ishin orët e mëngjezit të 26 Janarit 1881, në banesën e tij në rrugën Kuzençski në Petërburg, kur i erdhi emoragjia e parë nga çarja e një arterie. Dostojevski iu lut bashkëshortes të thërriste menjëherë priftin. Kur pas një gjysmë ore erdhi Atë Megorski nga kisha e Shën Vladimirit, Dostojevski e pranoi me qetësi, e më pas u rrëfye për shumë kohë dhe u kungua. Kjo qetësi i zgjati deri më 28 Janar, që ishte edhe dita e fundit e jetës së tij. Ja si na e për-shkruan bashkëshortja e tij: "Pamja e tij e qetë tre-gonte qartë se idea e vdekjes nuk e mundonte". Në atë ditë, në orën shtatë të mëngjesit, shkrimtari i shquar, duke e parandjerë fundin e jetës, i kërkoi bashkëshortes Ana Grigorjevna që t'i lexonte diçka nga Ungjilli, duke e hapur ku të mundte, (Mattheu 3: 14-15).
Më vonë kur erdhën femijët e tij, Fedia dhe Ljuba për t'i bekuar, ai iu lut përsëri Anës që t'i lexonte paravolinë e "Djalit plangprishës". Kur ajo përfundoi së lexuari, ai iu drejtua fëmijëve, duke iu thënë që të kenë besim në dashurinë e Perëndisë, madje edhe kur të bien në ndonjë mëkat. Eshtë Ati ynë Qiellor, të Cilit kur t'i kërkoni të falur do të gëzo-het për pendimin tuaj: "ashtu siç u gëzua edhe për kthimin e Plangprishësit". Do të ketë gëzim në mes të engjëjve të Perëndisë edhe për një mëkatar të vetëm që pendohet (Luka 15,10). Eshtë pra, gëzimi i "Djalit Plangprishës", për të cilin ati i tij therri edhe viçin më të majmë (Lluka 15,23).
Ishte ai gëzim që i buronte nga thellësitë e vua-jtjeve: Sepse historia e tij ishte me të vërtetë historia e një fatkeqi, e një njeriu të vuajtur, e një njeriu që "shkoi në një vend të largët dhe atje e prishi gjithë pasurinë" (Lluka 15,13).
I ngjashëm me të ishte edhe vetë Dostojevski, të cilit gjatë gjithë jetës nuk ju nda dhimbja, e për të gjetur përfundimisht gëzimin dhe shpëtimin nëpër-mjet dhimbjes. Nga ky këndvështrim, historia e Dostojevskit, që është: "gëzimi nëpërmjet dhimbjes" dhe si e tillë paraqitet në paravolinë e "Djalit Plangprishës", është krejtësisht e ndryshme nga "lumturia" në thonjëza e Tolstoit. Për këtë n.q.s. donim që pikërisht tani në fund të bëjmë një kra-hasim ndërmjet këtyre dy gjigandëve të literaturës ruse, do të thonim se:
-Tolstoi nuk e gjeti kurrë shpëtimin. Sepse në fundin e jetës, ai braktisi gruan dhe fëmijët, për të vdekur në rrugë, në një stacion hekurudhor, por pa gjetur shpëtimin, siç e paraqesin edhe vetë fjalët e fundit të tij për të vërtetën që nuk pushoi ta kërkonte gjatë gjithë jetës. "E dua të vërtetën... shumë... e dua të vërtetën".
Në të kundërt me Tolstoin që nuk e njohu kurrë dbimbjen, në kuptimin e thellë kristian, Dostojevski e gjeti shpëtimin nëpërmjet dhimbjes. Dhe kjo duket qartë nga "fjetja e qetë". Për këtë vdekje shkruan vajza e tij Ljuba Dostojevski: "Ishte me të vërtetë një vdekje kristiane, tamam si ajo që ju uron Kisha Orthodhokse të gjithë besimtarëve të saj, një vdekje pa dhimbje, një vdekje pa turp".
Dhe këtë përshtypje e ruante paqësisht në kujtesën e saj: "Të flinte përjetësisht në arkivolin e tij dhe të buzëqeshte për vegimet e bukura që kishte përpara."
Një piktor që ndodhej pranë kufomës e pikturoi në gjumin e përjetshëm. Dhe me të vërtetë piktori Kramski fiksoi në tablonë e tij qetësinë e për-jetëshme të shprehur në tiparet e fytyrës së shkrim-tarit të madh. Në këtë tablo paraqitet Dostojevski, duke mbajtur të shtrënguar ndër duar një kryq. "Kryqin prej druri", që ja kishte dhuruar atëherë një fshatare të dënuarit, si simboli i shpëtimit të "shkrimtarit të fatkeqëve" nëpërmjet dhimbjes.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Epilog*
Duke parë tablonë e Kramskit, në të cilën për-shkruhet aq qartë qetësia e përjetëshme e shkrim-tarit, menjëherë në fantazinë time kalon e gjithë jeta e dhimbshme e tij: Kujtoj pra, atë apartament të vogël në spitalin Marinski, ku kishte lindur Dostojevski. Atje, ku kaloi vitet e zymta të fëmi-jërisë, duke provuar dhimbjen më të madhe nga vdekja e nënës. Dhe bashkë me këtë ngjarje më vijnë nëpër mend edhe ngjarje të tjera rrënqethëse të jetës së Dostojevskit. Vrasja e babait, vështirësitë gjatë viteve të studimit, arrestimi për shkak të mpleksjes në lëvizjen Petrashefski, vënia në shënjestër përpara skuadrës së ekzekutimit, internimi në Siberi, vuajt-jet që kaloi në burgun e Omskit etj. Por edhe mbas daljes nga burgu, i rilindur tashmë në një jetë të re, do t'i duhej përsëri të përballonte sprova të tjera, duke u ndeshur pandërprerë me pasionet e këqia si kumari, erosi etj. Të gjitha, këto e tronditën jetën e tij, duke përçarë botën e brendshme.
Por përfundimisht, mundi të dalë nga ai ferr i jetës problematike, duke mbajtur lart ikonën e Krishtit, i Cili ju zbulua nëpërmjet leximit të Ungjillit. Nga ai Ungjill, të cilin ja patën dhuruar, kur nisej për në internim. Ungjilli ishte i vetmi ngushëllim gjatë gjithë jetës së tij, që brenda dhimb-jes e fatkeqësive e ndihmoi për të gjetur Krishtin.
Për këtë, ai do të shkruante:
"Krishti është e vërteta që zbulohet brenda fatkeqësive". Studimi i Ungjillit pati një ndikim të madh në jetën e Dostojevskit, dhe të gjitha veprat e tij janë të frymëzuara nga mësimdhënia e Ungjillit.
Duke besuar tek Perëndia dhe veçanërisht në Ngjalljen e Krishtit, duke ndjekur udhën e pësimeve, gjeti më pas shpëtimin.
Ngjallja është mesazhi i gëzueshëm, të cilin e thekson dukshëm orthodhoksia. Nëpërmjet Orthodhoksisë u frymëzua edhe Dostojevski, jo vetëm në mendimet e tij, por edhe në veprën e vet, e cila vërtetohet në vitet e fundit të jetës, ku shkrim-tari i madh gjeti shpëtimin nëpërmjet dhimbjes.
E bashkë me të dolën të shpëtuar edhe gjithë heronjtë e tij. Gjithë të varfrit dhe fatkeqët, të përu-lurit e të nëpërkëmburit, martirët e veprave të tij, si Raskolnikovi, Sonja, Markeli, Zinovi, Aliosha etj.
Të gjithë ata që ndoqën udhën e Krishtit nga Golgothaja në Ngjallje, e cila ishte udha që përshkoi edhe vetë shkrimtari. Ishte pra besimi, që erdhi si pasojë i martirizimit të tij, nga vuajtjet e pësimet, për të dhënë më vonë frytet e bollshme, ashtu si kokrra e grurit e rënë në tokë, që kur "vdes" sjell më shumë fryte (Joani 12:24).

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

